# Die lustige VW-Stadt Wolfsburg wo sind Biker



## beinfeile88 (15. März 2007)

Ich sehe so viele Biker im Wald aber irgendwie sind sie immer so schnell weg bevor ich immer hinterher rufen kann " ey gib mir mal deine     Nummer"  . Am Anfang des Jahres war ein kleines Rennen im Wolfsburger-Stadt Wald da hab locker 20 Biker gesehen , nur irgendwie scheint es keinen richtigen Treffpunkt zu geben , oder gar wie in Braunschweig    früher bei Max-am-Markt der Radlerstammtisch am Donnerstag wo man hingehen konnte um Radler verschiedener Arten zu treffen und um neue Kontakte zu knüpfen , gibt es so was in Wolfsburg auch oder nicht , könnte mit jemand helfen .?


----------



## crasher-mike (16. März 2007)

schau mal hier : http://www.mtb-team-wolfsburg.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Natsch (16. März 2007)

beinfeile88 schrieb:


> Ich sehe so viele Biker im Wald aber irgendwie sind sie immer so schnell weg



villeicht rauchst du zuviel?


----------



## FlatterAugust (16. März 2007)

beinfeile88 schrieb:


> ......., könnte mit jemand helfen .?



Da sehe ich schwarz.


----------



## Edith L. (16. März 2007)

beinfeile88 schrieb:


> " ey gib mir mal deine     Nummer"



Die Anmache zog auch in der Disse nicht!


----------



## beinfeile88 (20. März 2007)

erst mal danke für die Mails es scheint doch noch Biker in Wolfsburg zu geben die nicht in einem Verein fahren sondern einfach nur weil es ihnen Spaß macht ( Soulbiker )   , und denen es nur wichtig ist zu fahren searching for the best trail , danke dafür 
Bin echt gespannt wie es würd beim ersten ride , denn bisher  hab ich leider oft nur Biker getroffen die mehr am " wie komm ich rüber" interessiert waren als einfach nur am biken halt wohl nach dem Motto "Mehr Schein    als sein " schade einfach , ist doch voll egal ob dein Bike nagelneu ist oder schon 6 Jahre oder was du arbeitest Hauptsache  man kann das zusammen machen was einem Spaß macht biken ....................


----------



## Simmel (20. März 2007)

beinfeile88 schrieb:


> ...bin echt gespannt wie es *würd* beim ersten ride ...




Wie heißt es doch so schön: Wer nichts würd, würd Würd


----------



## Edith L. (20. März 2007)

Hier mal die *lustige VW-Stadt WOB * bei Nacht!

Und die vier weithin sichtbaren lustigen Türmchen auf dem lustigen Bildchen sollen immer daran erinnern, dass auch in lustig WOB die alten lustigen Lebensweisheiten gelten: Hauptsache der lustig Schlot raucht lustig vor sich hin und abends auf dem Kaufhof vor lauter Lust sich nie ohne lustig Zipfelmützchen zu verlustigen .


----------



## Der B (20. März 2007)

beinfeile88 schrieb:


> ...denn bisher  hab ich leider oft nur Biker getroffen die mehr am " wie komm ich rüber" interessiert waren als einfach nur am biken ... ist doch voll egal ob dein Bike nagelneu ist oder schon 6 Jahre



...klingt Traurig, ist aber so! 
(Ausnahmen bestätigen auch hier die Regel)



beinfeile88 schrieb:


> ...oder was du arbeitest...



Ich zitiere einen VW-MA: Ach, du arbeitest nicht bei VW???  ...ja, ich muss dann mal... (nie wieder gesehen!)
(Ausnahmen haben auch hier nicht unbedingt die Regel)

Der soziale Druck wird immer spürbarer und die neidzerfressene Gesellschaft hat das biken schon längst erreicht ... in diesem sinne, jedem das seine und mir das meiste...


----------



## FlatterAugust (20. März 2007)

beinfeile88 schrieb:


> ........oder was du arbeitest  ..............



IchbinbeiderBraunschweigerKüstenwacheangestellt  HabeheuteNachtschicht Darumhatteichauchdie2StundenZeitüberumDeinenPostzuentschlüsseln WasarbeitestDudennso MeinBikeistschon14Jahrealt Ichachteaberimmernochsehrdaraufwiees'rüberkommt'  IchwünscheDirundvorallemdenlustigenWolfsburgernvielSpassmitDir 

HW


----------



## FlatterAugust (20. März 2007)

Der B schrieb:


> ...klingt Traurig,....



Nein, klingt vor allem schrecklich. Für Leseübungen ungeeignet.




Der B schrieb:


> Der soziale Druck wird immer spürbarer und die neidzerfressene Gesellschaft hat das biken schon längst erreicht ......



Das ist wohl war.  Aber zum Glück bin ich ausreichend asozialisiert, so dass mir das nichts ausmacht. 
_
greatest shit_BAM

...._und jetzt schalten wir zurück nach' die lustige M.A.N. Stadt Braunschweig und lachende Umgebung wo sind die Biker'. _


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beinfeile88 (23. März 2007)

schön zu lesen das es auch andere erlebt haben , obwohl ist auch traurig ................... , aber viele Wolfsburger sind leider so hab es besonders gemerkt als ich im Schwarzwald gearbeitet habe immer wenn ich raus bin nach Bad-Wildbad , war es wie eine nettes Treffen man kannte sich zwar nicht aber alle waren freundlich und binnen kurzer Zeit hatte man sich schon mit anderen zum biken verabredet . Hier oben ist das alles irgendwie viel umständlicher und wenn man mal einen netten Spruch macht " wie die Farbe deines Rades lenkt wirksam von den schlechten Fahrer ab " lachen unten die Leute , und  man bekam lustige Antworten   zurück , hier musst du versuchen so schnell wie möglich zu verschwinden weil er versucht die so schnell wie möglich zu vermöbeln oder dir mit seinem Anwalt droht , .
So was ist mir leider wirklich hier passiert letzte Woche warum nehmen die Leute hier alles so ernst und beziehen alles gleich negative auf sich WARUM?


----------



## Simmel (23. März 2007)

Versuch`s doch mal in Gifhorn, die sind anders.


----------



## Edith L. (23. März 2007)

Simmel schrieb:


> Versuch`s doch mal in Gifhorn, die sind anders.



             

@Beinfeile
Die haben Dein, äääääh, Hochdeutsch nicht verstanden und Du deren Antworten wohl auch nicht.
Vorausgesetzt es lag wirklich nur an der Sprache.


----------



## FlatterAugust (23. März 2007)

Schön zu lesen das es auch andere erlebt haben , ich soll auch immer vermöbelt werden.

HW   

@ Simmel

Alter Ölgiesser.


----------



## beinfeile88 (26. März 2007)

ja  
ja dan
n werde ich mal versuchen an meiner Aussprache zu arbeiten , dann sollte es klappen , hoffe ich aber trotzdem versuche ich weiterhin Leute zu finden mit denen man einen Runde im Wald drehen kann , das sollte doch mach bar sein :confused
es kann aber auch sein das das eine unlösbare Sache bleibt hab mich wohl aus dem Wolfsburger-Lleben zu sehr entfremdet  : 
Oder ich leite eine Revolution ein wer weiß , hieß es nicht in der Werbung ein Funke entfacht ein Feuer , oder so du bist Deutschland du bist Angela Merkel 


shit happends every day


----------



## Simmel (26. März 2007)

beinfeile88 schrieb:


> ...oder ich leite eine Revolution ein...



gute Idee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlatterAugust (26. März 2007)

Brot für alle!


----------



## Edith L. (26. März 2007)

Revolution in WOB!
Was schreibst Du denn auf Deine Fahne?

Etwa: "Zerschlagt das Proletariat?"

Viel Erfolg dann noch und sach mal wieder Bescheid, wenn sie beendet ist.


----------



## FlatterAugust (26. März 2007)

Versuch es doch mal hier.   Echt nette Leute da. Der Rädelsführer ist ein alter Freund von mir, freut sich bestimmt über Nachwuchs. 
Bikesitting, Homebringing und Techniktalking inbegriffen.  Und alles kostenlos. 
Ich würd das mal probieren. Vergiss aber nicht uns Deine Erfahrungen mitzuteilen. 

_lovely_BAM


----------



## Fetzi * (26. März 2007)

Moin ....

Beinfeile, du nimmst mir die worte aus dem Mund !
Also ich suche auch dringend Leute ( auch zb. DICH ) aus wob und Umgebung zum Biken !
habe erst seit wenigen Wochen wieder ein Bike , und veruche Täglich wenigstens ein paar kilometer zu Fahren , den 3 Jahre Rauchen , und keen biken merkt man ziemlich heftig in Form von uUUUunglaublichem Konditionsmangel !
achso.... arbeiten tu ich , aber nich bei VW ( die truppe is ja schlimmer als die Bundeswehr ^^)

Meld dich mal !!

LiVe To RiDe and RiDe To LiVe !!


----------



## beinfeile88 (28. März 2007)

wie man in Wob-town sehen kann gibt es doch noch Biker , aber irgendwie gibt es hier keine Interessen Gemeinschaft , leider früher haben wir uns immer bei Velophil hinter dem Cafe-Extrem getroffen einfach so um gemeinsam zu fahren , schade das es sowas nicht gibt , oh hab ganz vergessen das wir uns dann am Herzbegstadium getroffen haben aber das lief dann schon über einen Verein ,   aber es muß doch möglich sein sowas wieder in Wob zu etablieren , und sogar einen Bikerstammtisch . also kommt in die Puschen und meldet euch bitte weiterhin......................

open trails


----------



## beinfeile88 (3. April 2007)

so die Revolution geht weiter , mal sehen ob man es schaffen kann was zu ändern................................
zwar musste ich mich wieder blöd anmachen lassen weil ich einen Biker im Wald nach gefahren bin und in fragte ob es hier einen Treffpunkt gibt wo man sich trifft , er schaute mich an , als ob ich nicht von dieser Welt sein , dann lachte er und meinte ich sein wohl nicht von hier........................................
Aber ich darf berichten das sich schon einige gemeldet haben die Interesse signalisiert haben , also , evtl. klappt es doch aber  es würd bestimmt schwer.


----------



## FlatterAugust (3. April 2007)

beinfeile88 schrieb:


> so die Revolution geht weiter.............
> zwar musste ich mich wieder blöd anmachen lassen weil ich einen Biker im Wald nach gefahren bin und in fragte *ob es hier einen Treffpunkt gibt wo man sich trifft *, er schaute mich an , als ob ich nicht von dieser Welt sein , dann lachte er und meinte ich sein wohl nicht von hier........................................



.... sein große Wichtigkeit. 



beinfeile88 schrieb:


> ...ich sein wohl nicht von hier.................



Wer würd daran noch zweifeln?!


----------



## beinfeile88 (5. April 2007)

So die Revolution geht voran , nun will ich mal versuchen einen weiteren Putsch zu wagen , wie sieht es mit einem Treffpunkt     in  oder um WOB aus ?
Wo man sich evtl. trifft um von dort aus zu fahren , oder evtl. gar in einem Cafe oder so, wo man sich treffen kann zum schwätzen und Fahrgemeinschaften zu gründen , bbbbbbbbbbrrrrrrrrrrrrrr jetzt aber man langsam dicker das ist wohl vor erst zu viel , puh immer diese Stimmen in meinem Kopf ,   hört auf nein ich kann sie noch nicht töten nicht diesmal , aaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh,


----------



## Simmel (5. April 2007)

beinfeile88 schrieb:


> So die Revolution geht voran , nun will ich mal versuchen einen weiteren Putsch zu wagen , wie sieht es mit einem Treffpunkt     in  oder um WOB aus ?
> Wo man sich evtl. trifft um von dort aus zu fahren , oder evtl. gar in einem Cafe oder so, wo man sich treffen kann zum schwätzen und Fahrgemeinschaften zu gründen , bbbbbbbbbbrrrrrrrrrrrrrr jetzt aber man langsam dicker das ist wohl vor erst zu viel , puh immer diese Stimmen in meinem Kopf ,   hört auf nein ich kann sie noch nicht töten nicht diesmal , aaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh,


----------



## FlatterAugust (5. April 2007)

Wie meinst'n das? Die Wolfsburger sind schon 'n bisschen komisch. Haben noch nicht mal 'n gescheiten Treffpunkt. 

gsBAM:wimmer:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edith L. (5. April 2007)

*Beinfeile!

Hier sind die Stimmen!

Ruf uns  an, wir haben noch Zimmer frei!*


----------



## FlatterAugust (5. April 2007)

*"Treffen Sie niemals eine medizinische Entscheidung, ohne mit Ihrem Arzt zu sprechen."*


----------



## beinfeile88 (13. April 2007)

JJJjjjjjjjjjjjuuuuuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhh es geht voran die Gemeinde wächst es gibt wohl doch noch Leute hier die einfach nur nach dem perfekten Trail suchen und nicht wie verrückt auf ihren Pulsmesser schauen und des Abends ihr Trainigs-Tagebuch führen ,  
Also Folks meldet euch bitte weiterhin egal was ihr fahrt Dirt , Street usw. voll egal we love all , je bunter desto besser und es beugt Inzest vor 
immer schön klingeln wenn ihr vor bei wollt , gell


----------



## FlatterAugust (14. April 2007)

beinfeile88 schrieb:


> ,,,,,,,,,,,, , je bunter desto besser und es beugt Inzest vor



Da hätten Deine Eltern wirklich besser aufpassen müssen.   

HW  

Edit


----------



## curtis171 (15. April 2007)

ja, wann fahrt ihr denn mal wieder?!?! bin zwar mit meinem rad`l aufgrund des eigengewichtes selbigens nicht der schnellste, aber darauf kommt es ja hoffentlich nicht an! wäre nett mal mit ein paar leuten zu fahren die spaß am biken und nicht am "sich selbst geißeln" in form von trainingsrunden haben.


----------



## beinfeile88 (17. April 2007)

Hi und danke für die Antwort noch steht nichts genaues fest , und einen bestimmten Tag an den man sich trifft gibt es auch nicht , bisher läuft es mehr oder weniger spontan ab , und auf deine Frage ein zu gehen es ist voll egal was du fährst , es geht mehr oder weniger darum neue Kontakte zu knüpfen und dabei halt zu fahren ohne Hektik und Trainingsplan , falls sich daraus Trainings-Partner entwickeln , hat doch jeder was davon , darum geht es , .
Einfach den Trail fahren und genießen ohne Stress ..................................
Wie schon mal geschrieben wäre es nett wenn sich daraus was größeres entwickeln würde mit mehr Leuten und einen evtl. Treffpunkt usw.


----------



## chevydriver (19. April 2007)

Hi,
möchte mich gerne mit anmelden,
"genießen ohne Stress" klingt richtig gut.
Bin schon gespannt was geht...


----------



## beinfeile88 (20. April 2007)

hi ja danke erst mal für dein Interesse zu letzt haben wir uns am VW-Bad getroffen am Wochenende wenn es dir passt komm vorbei , aber wir hatten auch vor evtl. sich mal in der Woche zu treffen aber das machen die sich treffen wollen allein untereinander , hast du eine Möglichkeit wie man dich schneller erreiche kann icq oder ähnliches ?

cu phili


----------



## cbikerstyle (24. April 2007)

Hallo zusammen  , 

ich suche ebenfalls ambitionierte MTB´ler aus Wolfsburg. Früher gab es tatsächlich jedes Wochenende eine Bikegemeinschaft die sich regelmäßig bei Velophil oder am Café Extrem getroffen hat um ne Runde zu drehen. Zu dem Zeitpunkt bin ich allerdings noch Trial gefahren. 
Sich am VW Bad zu treffen macht echt Sinn weil man so aus allen Himmelsrichtungen hinzukommen kann. 
Also Beinpfeile, dann mach mal Nägel mit Köpfen und nenn uns einen Termin und Treffpunkt, 4 lange Tage stehen uns am Wochenende bevor ... bin dabei, allerdings werde ich an einen von diesen in den Harz düsen. 

Gruß Cbikerstyle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beinfeile88 (24. April 2007)

hmmm hey  ja dann sagen wir mal Sonntag um 14:30 denn evtl. haben einige wohl am Montag nicht frei , aber Montag währe eben och okay ...... 
hoffe mal es kommen einige dann könnte man sich kennen lernen und sehen was man will bzw. erwartet von dem Treffen .......................
so wie es bisher scheint sollte es wohl eine bunte Truppe werden mit allen MTB-Richtungen ......... genau so soll es auch sein.................................

see you first on the trail folks


----------



## Fetzi * (25. April 2007)

nabend beinfeile und cbikerstyle , wollt ja auch gern mal wieder fahn , aber so wie das aussieht muss ich mich evtl. in der nächsten zeit ner knie-op gegenüberstellen , kann erst am freitag genaueres sagen weil da noch n paar genauere untersuchungsergebnisse kommen . 
war am letzten wochenende oben am klinikum n bisschen rumradeln und "springen" ..... tolle idee danach noch bei nem kumpel den umzug mitzumachen ... hab die arme nichtmal mehr bis auf kopfhöhe heben können LOL !! 
p.s. 3 leute schon ?? da müssen wir uns ja bald bei der polizei melden wg. versammlungsrecht


----------



## beinfeile88 (25. April 2007)

egal würde mich trotzdem freuen wenn du kommen würdest damit man sich kennen lernen kann  um , um zu sehen ob man überhaupt miteinander kann , denn es geht darum zu hören was allen wollen und sich vorstellen es soll ja fast allen Spaß machen und darum sollten allen kommen auch das Krückenballett


----------



## Fetzi * (25. April 2007)

müssten wir aber dann am samstag/sonntag abhalten , da ich am montag wieder buckeln muss ..


----------



## beinfeile88 (25. April 2007)

alles klar also SONNTAG um 14:30 am VW-Bad  um sich erst mal kennen zu lernen , danach können ja noch die , die wollen ne Runde fahren ...................


cu phili


----------



## chevydriver (29. April 2007)

Hi,
so ein Mist, hab die letzen Tage keine Zeit gehabt ins Forum zu schauen,
gibt es nächsten Sonntag die Fortsetzung, würde gerne mal vorbeischauen.

mao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beinfeile88 (29. April 2007)

ja sieht wohl so aus , heute waren wir zu dritt und es war locker , .........
einfach mal sehen was sich daraus entwickelt ............................
falls du morgen am Montag oder am Dienstag Zeit hättest würde es och gehen 
wenn du nicht immer im Forum bist sende eine Private Nachricht und wir tauschen unsere mail-addis aus und man kann sich so schreiben und schneller verabreden ..........................................

drive fast and free


----------



## Fetzi * (30. April 2007)

hallöle .

war ne nette kleine ausfahrt gestern , und supi wetter , aber leider is mein knie jetzt so dick das ich es nicht mehr beugen kann ................. so ne scheizze ,  dickes rad gekauft , urlaub mit rad gebucht ... und jetzt so was .....
GRRRRRRRRRRR AHHHHHHHHHHHHH OMG FU.. MERDE !!


----------



## curtis171 (30. April 2007)

hallo, leider zu spät gelesen, daß ihr gestern unterwegs wart. vielleicht klappt es ja kommendes we.

@ fetzi: war heute mal am klinikum auf der kleinen "freeride-strecke", auf jeden fall ausbaufähig.


----------



## Fetzi * (30. April 2007)

jo wenn man bedenkt das die von kleinen kindern mit merrida damen Fahrrädern gebaut wurde ...  da geht noch was .. !! ( wenn ich wieder geh    )


----------



## beinfeile88 (1. Mai 2007)

hey Leute schön zu lesen das sich was tut im Staate Wolfsburg , und ja klaro sollten wir uns nächstes Wochenden treffen , aber wann Samstag oder Sonntag , .......................................
und so wie es aussieht werden es wohl mehr Biker als wie beim letzten mal und wenn es so bleibt wie beim letzten mal stimmt schon mal die Stimmung und außerdem sollten sich alle die kommen mal Gedanken machen wie sich der Treff weiter entwickeln kann...........................

so bis dann dann

phili


----------



## beinfeile88 (3. Mai 2007)

So Freunde der guten Radsport-Unterhaltung , jetzt mal Butter bei de Fische ,
Sonntag 14:30 am VW-Bad in Wolfsburg , es ist auch egal wenn ihr gerade wegen eines Körperlichen-Gebrechens nicht fahren könnt ( Im Volksmund auch Freundin oder Frau genannt ) , damit man sich mal sieht und mit einander reden kann ....................

so bis dann dann

phili


----------



## Fetzi * (3. Mai 2007)

Ja ich komme vorbei wo warn noch glei die stützräder ??


----------



## RaD (6. Mai 2007)

Na,das war doch eine gelungene Sonntagsrunde,fast wie in alten Zeiten!
Mal sehen,vielleicht bin ich nächstes mal auch wieder mit dabei...  

Beinfeile und CBikerstyle,PN ist unterwegs zu euch und dem Fetzi wünsche ich gute Besserung!


----------



## Fetzi * (6. Mai 2007)

thx ... ich arbeite dran ..


----------



## beinfeile88 (7. Mai 2007)

Ja das stimmt wie früher bei den alten Velophil Zeiten , und zum Schluß ging auch noch was kaputt , genau so wie früher ............................
Auf jeden Fall kann man sagen WIR steigern uns , und natürlich wäre es recht genial wenn nächstes mal , noch welche kommen könnten , ......................
Außerdem sollten sich alle mal Gedanken machen wo man demnächst zusammen hin fahren könnte , also eine Strecke eben , denn immer das selbe muß nicht sein .....................
Könnt ja euch so einiges ausdenken ........................
 cu phili


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timbozim (8. Mai 2007)

Moin Jungs,

ab ende Mai wohne ich wieder in Wolfsburg und nen neues/gebrauchtes Bike habe ich auch seit kurzem wieder.
Wenns zeitlich passt bin ich dann bei eurer Tour dabei. Ich freue mich!

Gibt es in Wob eigendlich irgendwo nen paar nette Hügelchen zum drüber fahren/springen? 
Ich hatte vor ca. 6 Jahren mal im Ehmer Wald angefangen nen bissel was zu bauen, ein paar jungs haben da nun wohl weiter gemacht...ist aber nix dolles. Wenn ich ab ende Mai zeit finde werde ich noch mal mit dem Sparten los. 
Ansonsten kenne ich noch die Hügelstrecke auf dem Kliversberg hinterm Krankenhaus. Was gibts sonst noch so?

Gruß
Tim


----------



## RaD (8. Mai 2007)

An den "Drei Steinen" hinter dem VW-Bad ist noch was gebaut,in Neuhaus am Steinbruch befinden sich auch ein paar Kleinigkeiten und halt im Bombenkrater im Detmeroder Wald,ich weiß aber nicht ob der wieder fahrbar ist.


----------



## beinfeile88 (10. Mai 2007)

So liebe Leute heute ist schon Donnerstag , und am Sonntag ist es wieder soweit , so wie die Wetterlage aus schaut könnte es etwas nass werden , also wer kommt , Schwimmärmel mit vergessen ,
wenn dann am Sonntag wieder so viele kommen und sogar noch mehr könnte man ja über legen , wie in den vorigen Texten gelesen das die die Lust drauf haben dirt fahren und die anderen halt ne Runde und man sich evtl. wo wieder trifft .................. oder doch nicht ? 
Falls es so heftig schüttet könnte man sich auch wo  niederlassen ( cafe usw.) und kurz schwätzen was man sich vom Treff er hofft und was man evtl. ändern würde.............
so bis dann dann
phili


----------



## Fetzi * (10. Mai 2007)

komme mal vorbeigekrochen , vielleicht kann man ja ne runde hüpfen fahn , die anderen drehen ne kleine runde , und dann nochmal ab ins cafe ... ?? 
naja mal gucken eben .... ( HELME NICHT VERGESSEN )


----------



## beinfeile88 (14. Mai 2007)

So es war mal wieder Sonntag , und ihr wisst doch immer wieder Sonntag´s ist der MTB-Treff . dingel dingel ding ding ........................
es war ja leider Muttertag und daher konnten leider wohl nicht alle kommen , wir waren daher nur zu 3 bzw beim fahren nur zu 2 , aber wir waren fleißig und haben uns neue Wege angeschaut damit wir später mal eine nette Runde rund in und um Wolfsburg fahren können , wo bei natürlich der Trail Anteil schon relativ hoch sein soll ( was ja bekannter Weise in WOB nicht geht ) denn wir wollen ja auch was an Kilometern machen und nicht nur an einem Sprunghügel verweilen m was nicht heißen soll das wir das nicht auch mal machen können ..............................

see you folks 
phili


----------



## beinfeile88 (16. Mai 2007)

So es ist fast fertig wie schon mal angesprochen bin ich dabei eine RUNDE um und in WOB zu finden bei der wir fast alle Trails auf einmal erwischen evtl. schaffe ich schon vor Sonntag diese Strecke   zu fahren um zu sehen wo noch ihre Schwachstellen liegen , und natürlich bin ich/wir euch dankbar wenn ihr wieder vorbei schaut und sie dann mit uns testet , und wir/ich bitten dann auch um Kritik was man anders machen sollte oder welche Wege eurer Meinung nach noch eingebunden werden sollten usw.

i love riding , phili


----------



## Fetzi * (16. Mai 2007)

mmmh dann testet mal bin die nächsten 3 wochen krankgeschrieben ... F***


?wenn ich mein bike verkaufe ... mmmmh .... ca 4000 .......... COOL dann reicht es ja für nen carbonrollstuhl von MEYRA !!!    ?


----------



## beinfeile88 (20. Mai 2007)

So wie immer sage ich es noch mal heute um 14.30 am VW Bad treffen , aber heute geht es darum eine Runde in und um WOB zu finden die so viel wie möglich Trail-Wege enthält ........................... 
heute ist die erste Fahrt bzw  Suche danach wer Lust daran hat mit zu wirken sollte mal vorbei schauen................

see you phili


----------



## curtis171 (20. Mai 2007)

hallo, schade, daß ich nicht dabei sein kann. bin noch bis anfang juni beruflich im allgäu unterwegs.  
zum glück habe ich mein bike mit dabei, denn bessere trails als hier habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen. den großraum füssen/pfronten kann ich nur wärmstens empfehlen. für jeden was dabei!
ich hoffe man sieht sich dann mal sonntags in wob, bis dahin.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beinfeile88 (22. Mai 2007)

hey das liest sich ja nicht schlecht , wenn du wieder hier bist und mal vorbei schaust , ist die Wolfsburger-Runde schon voll perfekt .......................
So habe es gestern endlich geschafft die besagte Runde erstmalig komplett zu fahren , hat echt Spaß gemacht die Runde sollte so circa. 2 STD dauern nach den genauen Kilometer-Angaben kann ich noch nichts sagen da ich leider mit meinem Tomac unterwegs war , wo kein Tacho dran ist , aber ich reiche diese Angabe noch nach.................................
wer am Sonntag kommt kann diese dann anschauen und mit fahren............

see you phili


----------



## KlausWob (25. Mai 2007)

Hallo mein Name ist Klaus
ich fahre auch viel mit mein Moutainbike rum hier um Wolfsburg.
Zeichne diese Touren / Tracks mit GPS - Gerät Geko 201 auf.
Habe fast jede Waldwege hier und rund um Wolfsburg schon abgegrasst.
Falls ihr auf euren PC die kostenlose Version Google Earth drauf habt, könnt ihr ja mal meine Dateien Downloaden und die bei Google Earth anschauen, vielleicht ist die eine oder andere Tour dabei.
Falls interesse besteht
hier meine Adresse
http://freenet-homepage.de/kkirchhof/
auf *Geko* und dann unter *Touren* klicken ganz unten auf 
Google Earth > kml - Dateien <
die passende Tour aussuchen *mit den Endungen kml*
Neu ist die Tour *VW-17-VW-BAD* ca. 86 km
bei
alle Wegpunkte vom 22.05.2007
sind dann alle Markierungspunkte das heist alle Wegkreuzungen vorhanden die ich bisher in der Gegend angefahren habe.
hier sieht ihr dann alle Wege die befahrbar sind.
gruss Klaus


----------



## beinfeile88 (27. Mai 2007)

Danke für das coole Angebot mit den GPS-Daten so was könnte evtl.  mal von Nutzen sein.
Es ist mal wieder Sonntag und da ist es an der zeit sich wieder zu Treffen und seinen  Neigungen nach zu geben , Unsere Runde ist schon getestet und steht zum fahren bereit , was nicht heißt das nur diese geben soll oder gar das sie so bleiben muß.............................

Also an alle Junkies die den Trail lieben 14:30 heute am Sonntag VW-Bad.

see you folks


----------



## beinfeile88 (29. Mai 2007)

So die öde Woche hat uns alle wieder , da es scheint      das einige die wieder mal am We bei unserem Treff erschienen sind  es noch nicht ganz verstanden haben , wir sind kein Verein sondern mehr eine Interessen-Gemeinschaft wir haben Spaß am biken mehr nicht ............................
Und wieder nein wir fahren nicht immer die gleichen Wege und wieder nein man ist nicht gezwungen den gefahrenen Weg bis zum Ende zu fahren ......
Wieder nein es herrscht kein Zwang es ist kein Rennen ,................................
es ist aber schade wenn dann jemand kommt und nur stupide den anderen folgt  und leider keine eigenen Ideen hat was und wo man auch fahren kann desweiteren wäre es auch cool wenn alle die die kommen auch untereinander ihre mail-addressen und evt. handy-nummern austauschen könnten damit kann man sich schneller erreichen und man muß ja auch nicht immer Sonntags fahren man kann sich ja auch Wochentags verabreden oder sich zusammen um gemeinsam wo anders als in Wob biken zu gehen ..................
Desweiteren kann man auch Erlebnisse und Erfahrungen austauschen ........

so see you folks 
ihr wisst doch hakuna matata  alles würd gut


----------



## Bombtrack (29. Mai 2007)

Moin!

Wollte mal fragen wie es diese Woche mit ner Runde aussieht? Bin relativ neu in Wolfsburg, habe den ersten Schock überstanden  und würde gerne mal wieder was anderes als meine Diplomarbeit sehen. Ist für diese Woche Sonntag oder wann anders in der Woche ein Termin ins Auge gefasst?

Weiht mich mal ein...  

Gruß,

Heiko


----------



## Bombtrack (2. Juni 2007)

... also, diesen Sonntag gehts um 14:30 ab dem VW-Bad los. Wäre schön, wenn sich einige einfinden würden.

Gruß,

Bombtrack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beinfeile88 (3. Juni 2007)

ja genau um 14:30 am VW-Bad , mal schauen wie viele kommen denn wie es wohl aus sieht ist das Wetter nicht so toll , und einige mögen das dann wohl nicht sich dreckig zu machen , aber wir sind gespannt.............................


hakuna matata alles würd gut , phili


----------



## Fetzi * (3. Juni 2007)

so .. wurde nun am donnertag operiert ... allet mist ... kann noch kein schritt selbst laufen ....muss ich mich wohl noch gedulden .. Viel Spass Euch !!!


----------



## beinfeile88 (4. Juni 2007)

na da wünsche ich dir gute Besserung und das dein Knie nun hält..................
es ist schön zu sehen das immer noch neue Leute zum Treff kommen , hoffe es hat euch gefallen...............................
Aber wie sieht es aus am Sonntag oder evtl. Samstag mal eine Tour zu fahren das wäre ja nun mal was neues und einige von uns sind in dieser Hinsicht doch gut erfahren .
Also wer hätte Lust drauf ?
Aber damit wir uns nicht hetzen müssen sollten wir uns dann aber etwas früher treffen , dann hat man noch zeit wenn die Tour zu Ende ist und man kann noch in Ruhe was vom Sonntag oder Samstag genießen und regenerieren ............................
bitte um Vorschläge ..................................

Hakuna Matata , alles würd gut , Phili


----------



## curtis171 (7. Juni 2007)

so hallo allerseits, melde mich aus dem schönen allgäu zurück. falls ihr am wochenende fahren solltet, würde ich mich nun auch das erste mal zu euch gesellen. also bis dahin.....


----------



## beinfeile88 (7. Juni 2007)

hey na klar gern doch so wie es ausschaut fahren einige von uns auch schon am Samstag    eine kleine Tour wir müssen uns nur noch darüber einigen wann und wohin , evtl. also wenn es bei dir passt und   du Lust kannst du ja mitfahren ,.............................


Hakuna Matata , alles würd gut , phili


----------



## curtis171 (8. Juni 2007)

so denn, wann wollt ihr denn am wochenende los????


----------



## Bombtrack (9. Juni 2007)

Hmm,

ich fand Sonntag 14:30 gar nicht so schlecht. Wenn man den gleichen Zeitraum anpeilt wie letzte Woche, aber diesmal etwas mehr Tour-Charakter einbringt, dann schafft man in der Zeit auch etwas mehr an Kilometern.

Also ich wäre für So, 14:30 Uhr am VW-Bad zu haben.

Gruß,

Bombtrack


----------



## beinfeile88 (9. Juni 2007)

alles klar morgen wie immer , um 14:30 vw Bad , wer heute noch Lust hat kann um 12 Uhr zum VW-Bad kommen fahren heute eine kleine Tour in den Elm.

Hakuna Matata alles würd gut Phili


----------



## iboc (13. Juni 2007)

Tach,

ist diese Woche was geplannt ? Sonntag 14:30Uhr VW-Bad ? 

iboc


----------



## beinfeile88 (13. Juni 2007)

Hi also das mit dem VW-Bad ist nur ein Bezugspunkt wo man sich treffen kann um Leute zu treffen die Spaß haben zu biken mehr nicht , und um halt ne Runde zu fahren , wer alles kommt keine Ahnung ?! Komm vorbei und schau selbst , .............................

Hakuna Matata , alles würd gut , phili


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iboc (13. Juni 2007)

aja, ich fahr also hin und wenn keiner da ist, habe ich Pech gehabt und fahre wieder nach Hause ... klingt gut !

iboc


----------



## Fetzi * (13. Juni 2007)

na da kommt immer eine ( oder mehr ) es sei denn die hölle friert zu !!


----------



## Jere (15. Juni 2007)

mahlzeit, ja, dann werd ich demnächst auch mal vorbei schauen


----------



## beinfeile88 (17. Juni 2007)

leider bin ich heute nicht dabei , die Arbeit ruft .......................................
Aber schön zu sehen das es immer wieder Biker gibt die vorbei kommen , und evtl. schaffen wir es ja auch eine Liste zu erstellen mit mail-Adressen um sich schneller zu biken zu verabreden , einige von uns haben auch schon unter der Woche gemeinsam Runden gedreht , und Tel.-Nummern getauscht ............. hoffe das dieser trend weiterhin anhält und sich eine lustige Truppe entsteht.

Hakuna Matata , alles würd gut , phili


----------



## Jere (17. Juni 2007)

ich war/bin leider auch verhindert, akuter kater vom schützenfest (und gerade erst aufgestanden).

meine icq steht im profil, freu mich auf nachrichten um gemeinsam zu radeln


----------



## Grußendorf (18. Juni 2007)

Hallöchen zusammen

Ich bin zwar aktuell aus Gifhorn, aber würde den Weg nicht scheuen um mit gleich gesinnten eine schöne Tour zu machen und gemeinsam Spaß zu haben.

Ist denn am nächsten Sonntag wieder treffen am VW_Bad?

Wenn ja wäre ich sehr gerne mit von der Partie.


Viele Grüße eines Ex-Wolfsburgers,
Roland


----------



## Jere (20. Juni 2007)

bin die nächsten 4 WE´s auf fortbildung.
sorry leute. unter der woche gern.


----------



## Natsch (22. Juni 2007)

können wir doch auf schicht besprechen.


----------



## iboc (23. Juni 2007)

moin, 
ich persönlich werde sonntags wohl doch nicht auftauchen ! Wenn man unter der Woche viel arbeitet und zu Hause ne Family hat, ist das nicht so toll, den heiligen Sonntagnachmittag auf dem Bike zu verbringen.

Ich würde es daher sehr begrüßen, wenn wir noch nen festen Termin unter der Woche aufmachen könnten. Zum Beispiel Mittwoch 17:00Uhr Treffpunkt in WOB (Wo ?). Ich würde dann direkt mit dem Radl zur Arbeit fahren und danach dann zum Treffpunkt.

Wie sieht das aus ??

iboc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beinfeile88 (24. Juni 2007)

ja das wäre denkbar , da ich in der Gastronomie arbeite kann ich eh meist nicht am Sonntag , man Könnte ja auch so was wie eine Treffpunkt-Börse machen wo die , die sich kennen am Sonntag , für die folgende Woche eintragen und eine Mail schicken dann könnten sich andere anschließen , und man wüste schneller bescheid.


Ps von der Aufmachung könnte man es ja wie ein Exell-Tabelle machen damit es über sichtlich bleibt.

hakuna matata , alles würd gut        phili


----------



## Bombtrack (30. Juni 2007)

Moin!

1. Frage:

Wer wäre denn am Sonntag (1.7.07) um 14:30 am VW-Bad?

2. Frage:

Die Idee mit unter der Woche fahren finde ich auch gar nicht so schlecht, da ich auch nicht jedes Wochenende hier in Wolfsburg bin, aber in jedem Fall die Woche über hier zum Arbeiten sein werde. Wie ist die allgemeine Resonanz zu Mittwoch 17:00 Uhr (siehe iboc's Vorschlag)?

Gruß,

Bombtrack


----------



## chevydriver (1. Juli 2007)

Moin,
ahhh endlich wieder Online,
auch ich muß (te) feststellen, Sonntag nachmittag geht irgendwie garnicht.
Der Wille ist da doch die Familie stärker, 
deswegen klingt Mittwoch 17:00 Uhr recht interressant. 
Dann brauchen wir uns jetzt ja nur noch auf besseres Wetter einigen...


----------



## Bombtrack (1. Juli 2007)

So. Anscheinend findet Mittwoch 17:00 Anklang und alle haben sich geeinigt. Zumindest war heute niemand am Treffpunkt und so hab ich ne Runde alleine gedreht.  

Die Idee von beinfeile ist gar nicht schlecht. Sollten wir Mittwoch mal drüber reden.


Gruß,

Bombtrack


----------



## beinfeile88 (6. Juli 2007)

alles klar dann macht euch mal einen Gedanken    wie wir das umsetzen können.................
Entweder mit einem Treff in der Woche oder über eine Rund-mail wo man sich eintragen kann wer wann in der Woche fahren könnte , und man sucht dann ob man jemanden findet in der Liste , und setzt sich dann mit dem in Verbindung und fährt dann.............................
oder sollten wir einfach einen Treff ohne Bikes in der Woche machen in einer Bar ? wo man sich dann trifft und Verabreden kann ?

Hakuna Matata , alles würd gut  phili


----------



## Simmel (6. Juli 2007)

.....oder läßt man es einfach bleiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cbikerstyle (6. Juli 2007)

Hallo an alle Biker aus Wolfsburg, 
ich bin ja dafür das wir beide Termine beibehalten. Bei mir war es in letzter Zeit halt einfach zeitlich sehr knapp bemessen. Spricht doch nix dagegen zwei Termine zum Biketreff stehen zu haben, nämlich einmal Sonntags 14:30h und Mittwochs. Diesen Sonntag bin ich im Harz unterwegs so dass ich erst nächste Woche Mittwoch und Sonntag wieder dazukommen kann. 
Ich würde mich jedenfalls freuen wenn sich wenigstens der Sonntagstermin etablieren könnte und sich eine kleine aber feine Bikergemeinschaft bilden könnte. Man könnte sich doch dann auch mal in Wob treffen und gemeinsam in den Harz fahren, oder ? ;O) In der Vergangenheit waren Phil und ich meistens alleine am VW Bad aber dennoch waren und sind wir der guten Hoffnung dass sich der Termin festigen wird. Also ich werde regelmäßig am Sonntag-Termin teilnehmen bzw. um 14:30h am VW Bad sein!
Übrigens am VW-Bad besser gesagt am Freizeitheim Ost entsteht neuerdings eine Dualstrecke mit einem 3Meter Anfahrtshügel, für alle Dirtbiker und für die die Lust haben Ihre Fahrtechnik zu verfeinern.

nen fetten Bikergruß von 

CBIKERSTYLE


----------



## chevydriver (10. Juli 2007)

Tja,
diesen Sonntag war ich nun der einzigste aus WOB-Town, 
aber "wir" hatten Besuch aus Gifhorn.
War echt nett mit den dreien und eine schöne Ausfahrt,

mao


----------



## Fetzi * (10. Juli 2007)

ich lass mich mal morgen gegen 17.00 blicken !
wenn net so sehr schifft ^^


----------



## beinfeile88 (11. Juli 2007)

Hi na ich wollte mal gern wissen wie das Mittwochstreffen war , ich mußte leider arbeiten aber würde gern wissen ob es welche angenommen haben , oder ob man über sowas wie  eine Rundmail im exell-Stil besser wäre.


hakuna-matata alles würd gut  , phili


----------



## Fetzi * (11. Juli 2007)

hätte es dir sagen können , wenn ich ne stunde eher von arbeit gekommen wäre ^^


----------



## Mr. Mutant (13. Juli 2007)

Hallo erst mal, bin seit kurzer Zeit hier im Forum  komme aus Wolfsburg/Hageberg und suche nette Leute zum Biken, die auch mit nem "älteren" Biker mal ne Runde drehen würden  ..weil so allein zu Biken macht dann doch nur begrenzt Spaß  ...allerdings werde ich jetzt mal 2 Wochen ne Auszeit nehmen und mir Saalbach nen bischen näher anschauen  also bis denne und immer schön gerade aus


----------



## beinfeile88 (24. Juli 2007)

So Jungs was macht den unser Treff konnte leider aus Beruflichen-Gründen nicht mit fahren , aber trotzdem würde ich gern wissen ob es ihn noch gibt und was der Treff am Mittwoch macht kommen da welche oder nicht ? 

hakuna matat , alles würd gut , phili


----------



## Its_time (24. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich ziehe am 30.07. für ein halbes Jahr nach Wolfsburg um ein Praktikum bei VW zu machen. Nun hatte ich schon panische Angst, dass ich mein Dirtbike zu Hause lassen kann, weil ich keine Strecken finde, aber da habt ihr mir ja jetzt perfekt geholfen. Bei den treffen handelt es sich aber wohl eher um Tourenfahrer und nicht gerade Dirtfahrer oder? Falls hier doch noch ein paar Dirter zu finden sind dann meldet euch doch mal würde die neue Strecke gerne mal austesten. Bin zwar noch ein blutiger Anfänger (ca. 4-5 Monate), aber ich möchte natürlich noch was lernen. Also danke schon mal und gruß an die Bikergemeinde in und um Wolfsburg. Ich werde übrigensin Klein Twülpstedt wohnen vllt. kann ihr da ja sogar direkt was...


----------



## Fetzi * (25. Juli 2007)

aloha alle zusammen , !

grüsse euch aus'm urlaub ( in der heimat jena ) .
wetter geil , pisten geil , frauen geil , knie ..... naja egal ... irgentwas is immer ^^

fahn morgen in harz ( Bikepark Schulenberg ) und wollns mal a bissl krachen lassen .

@ its time :  sind nicht nur cc'ler dabei , auch fürs grobere gelände findest du angänger ( zb. mich )

CYA in ca 2 wochen !


----------



## beinfeile88 (5. August 2007)

na Jungs es scheint als wäre es recht ruhig geworden hier in Wob , hoffe doch das unser Treff noch lebt.........................................
leider habe ich meist am Sonntag kein frei und muss arbeiten ...........................
also trotz allem würde ich gern weiter hin am Treff festhalten und sowas wie eine Fahrgemeinschaft gründen denn es scheint als hätten viele an anderen Tagen zeit , somit fällt   es einem leichter jemanden zu finden mit dem man auf den trail geht....................................
also meldet euch bei mir per mail und ich schreibe eine Liste mit Namen und Mail-addis , und schicke sie dann immer los und wer Bock hat antwortet drauf wo und wann er fährt und evtl. meldet sich dann jemand aus der Liste , was sagt ihr dazu.............................


hakuna matat alles würd gut          , phili


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beinfeile88 (11. August 2007)

So hab da mal ne Frage an euch ich suche einen Trainingspartner für einen Alpencross .oder 24 Std Rennen , oder Zweier Team-Rennen , das könnte man dann absprechen was man dann gemeinsam machen will..................
Es sollte schon so sein das man sich gegenseitig motiviert und auch mal zusammen fährt daher sollte man sich schon verstehen...............................
ach ja bitte kein schön Wetter Biker.............................
also wer ist so belastbar das er es mit mir aushält..........................

cu phili


----------



## beinfeile88 (22. August 2007)

******* es leider scheint doch niemand  mehr zu fahren und der Treff am Sonntag um den sieht es wohl auch übel aus.....................................
Leute was ist los niemand mehr da könnt ihr alle nicht mehr fahren.......................
es fing doch gar nicht so schlecht an und jetzt........................................
leider schade aber man muß schon was tun um eine nette Bikergemeinschaft am leben zu erhalten...........................................
also wie sieht es aus suche jemanden mit dem ich mich zusammen auf eine Alpenüberquerrung fit machen kann für nächstes Jahr , evtl. Rennen nicht ausgeschlossen..................................................

bis dann dann phili


----------



## cbikerstyle (22. August 2007)

Hey Phil, so ich bin nun mittlerweile auch wieder aus dem Winsurfingurlaub zurückgekehrt. Denke viele haben einfach den Urlaub ohne Termine genossen, nun gehts hoffentlich wieder los. Ich habe quasi nur ne kleine Sommerpause eingelegt ;O). 
Könntest Du denn am Sonntag fahren oder musst Du arbeiten? Wer hätte denn sonst noch Zeit und Lust mal wieder ne Bikerunde zu drehen?
Tendenziell hätte ich schon Lust nächstes Jahr nen Rennen zu fahren oder gar mal die Alpen zu überqueren (Fully hab ich dafür mittlerweile schon) aber ich weiß nicht wie ich das mit 4x die Woche Kraft-Fitnesstraining clever kombinieren kann. Naja, sollten uns da viellicht einfach nochmal in Ruhe drüber unterhalten. Gruß Christian


----------



## beinfeile88 (6. September 2007)

So Leute der Winter kommt  und es ist Zeit mal darüber nach zu denken was denn im nächsten Sommer so geht...........................................
Also Wir  sind gerade dabei eine kleine Truppe zu bilden die sich auch im Winter weiter mit dem Bike quält denn wir wollen nächsten Sommer wenn möglich gemeinsam über die Alpen mit allem drum und dran , es soll aber kein Zwang sein , man motiviert sich gegenseitig zum Training und fährst auch gemeinsam , und setzt sich auch mal zusammen und schaut welche Route man dann auswählen würde usw..............................................................
also wer sich anschließen möchte kann sich gern melden.......................................


----------



## härbert (8. September 2007)

Hi Mädels,

ich würd heut einfach ma fahren gehen!
Wer noch?!
Motto: Biken: ma schnell, ma langsam
          einfach Spaß haben und ein wenig im Dreck spielen
          auf das man gemeinsam die tricky Hotspots zusammenkramt

Bitte melden!


----------



## Fetzi * (8. September 2007)

hallö alle zusammen ....
Tja das mit meinem knie nimmt immer lustigere formen an ... naja bin bald wieder ne zeit ausser gefecht .
Hatte in letzter zeit keine zeit zum fahn , sonst hätten wir uns schon längst mal wieder gesehen.
Hatte ne schöne zeit im urlaub ( bikepark schulenberg im harz )
Wer bilder und vids davon haben möchte
PN zu mir 

p.s. wat ne schlammschlacht aber lustig


----------



## beinfeile88 (9. September 2007)

hallo dirk ja stimmt haben uns schon einige Wochen nicht gesehen , aber das mit deinem Knie ist wirklich Pech , aber evtl. ist das auch deine größte Motivation um wieder langsam an zu fangen , und wie wäre es denn das 2008 mit einer Alpen Runde zu feiern , das ist doch dann ein würdiges Panorama denn dein Bike macht so was locker mit , mit einigen kleinen Änderungen rollt es auch noch viel schneller und was Berg ab geht darüber brauchen wir ja nicht zu sprechen ..............................................
Also wenn du magst meld dich wäre nett , und es würd bestimmt geil , wollen uns bald mal   mit allen die Interesse haben treffen und darüber sprechen wann wo was es ungefähr kosten soll usw...............................................

see you in the dirt....................





fear is in the eye of the beholder don`t let ist be you


----------



## härbert (22. September 2007)

_*HI,

hat von Euch Heut/Morgen jmd Bock in und um WoB naja sagen wir "biken" zu gehen???*_

(kurzfristig 0174/2110185)


----------



## beinfeile88 (8. Oktober 2007)

hey wohnst du in Freiberg ?
oder hier in der Umgebung denn sonst wäre es ein weiter Weg von Freiberg nach Wob..................................
Aber es immer toll wieder neue Biker kennen zu lernen , die auch gern im Dreck spielen , und wie man an deinen Bildern sieht fährst du auch gern Touren .......................
würd mich freuen wenn ein dauerhafter Kontakt zu stande kommt um sich zum biken zu treffen................................

bis dann dann phili


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stevens28 (8. Oktober 2007)

Moin Leute, die Lustige Zeit der Schönwetterradler ist nun vorbei!! So wie ich das mitbekommen habe sind ja doch noch einige Biker aktiv und haben Bock auf Racing. Jetzt geht wieder unsere Winterserie los, wo etwa alle 14 Tage an anderen Orten kleine Rennen stattfinden! Die Rennen gehen immer 1h, im Anschluss fahren einige noch ne Locker Runde. Also holt eure matschtauglichen Bikes raus und am 13.10. um 10 Uhr geht es wieder los (vielleicht 10min eher da sein)! Das erste Rennen findet hinter dem VW Bad statt, weitere Details auf unserer Hompage.

www.mtb-team-wolfsburg.de

Gruß
Olli


----------



## beinfeile88 (22. Oktober 2007)

das freut mich doch zu lesen , das noch was in WOB geht und nicht wie behauptet wird...............................
supi werde bestimmt mal vorbei schauen Uwe wohnt ja bei mir um die Ecke und mit Volker bin ich früher Training gefahren , würde mich freuen wenn UNSERE Seite hier nicht einschlafen würde denn wie es scheint sind einige zu faul mal was zu schreiben , obwohl ich immer wieder im Wald neue Gesichter sehe , sogar recht viele Frauen ..........................................
Und nun los Jungs schreibt mal was was euch so passiert beim biken oder was ihr sonst noch so macht , oder was ihr nächtest Jahr vor habt usw.........


see you in the dirt , ,folks    phili


----------



## beinfeile88 (16. November 2007)

Hey seid ihr alle schon im Winterschlaf , oder wie .............................
Hey wer von euch hat Mtb-DVD;s wie NWD oder ähnlich ....................................
Wer von euch will auch nächstes Jahr über die Alpen.................................
Wer von euch hat Lust nächstes Jahr regelmäßig im Harz zu biken , und wer hat dort schon einiges unter die Stollen genommen und hat Infos drüber.........

So Leute last was von euch hören 

see you , phili


----------



## Fetzi * (16. November 2007)

moin philli !

was mich und mein bike betrifft ... naja ,  muss in 2 wochen zur 2. therapie wg. knie .
also mit biken wird das dieses jar wohl nix mehr .
habe aber vor im frühjahr mal im harz in 2 bikeparks zu fahren ( 100 km von hier )
http://www.alpinum-schulenberg.de/bike-alpinum/index.php

http://www.bike-park-hahnenklee.de/

was die vids betrifft ... naja so 50 GB bikevids werden es schon sein


----------



## kamo-i (4. Dezember 2007)

cbikerstyle schrieb:


> [...] Übrigens am VW-Bad besser gesagt am Freizeitheim Ost entsteht neuerdings eine Dualstrecke mit einem 3Meter Anfahrtshügel, für alle Dirtbiker und für die die Lust haben Ihre Fahrtechnik zu verfeinern.
> CBIKERSTYLE



...weiß eigentlich einer, was aus der "Dirt- Dualstrecke" (wenn man Sie so nennen darf) geworden ist? Wohne seit kurzem in WOB aber war da noch nie. 

Würde da dann wohl auch mehr als oft vorbei schauen. Wär ja mal ganz cool da nen paar gleichgesinnte zu treffen!!!

 

Marcel


----------



## beinfeile88 (7. Dezember 2007)

Ja also was die dirt Strecke angeht weiß ich leider auch nichts genaues , da solltest du cbikerstyle direkt anschreiben , weil er auch über sie geschrieben hat oder einfach vorbei rollen und selber schauen..................................

see you in the dirt, phili


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kamo-i (7. Dezember 2007)

Japp, der hatte mir geantwortet das es ja eigentlich zwei gibt. Die beim Jungendzentrum brauch wohl noch etwas. Da steht bisher nur die Start-Ramp.

Aber beim VW-Bad ist anscheinend schon ne kleine Strecke mit der nen bisschen was anzufangen ist.  

...werde da demnächst mal vorbeischauen um mir das anzuschauen und sobald das Wetter besser wird auch wohl öfters da sein. 

Wenn sich die Leute da überreden lassen würde ich da auch mal ne Schaufel-Session starten. Den ganzen kram mit 5-10 Mann mal nen bisschen ausbauen.

^_^


----------



## cbikerstyle (9. Dezember 2007)

Hey Kamo, ich denke Du solltest einfach mal zum Bombenkrater in Detmerode/Wolfsburg oder zum Nußberg/Braunschweig oder in die Dirt/BMX Halle nach Braunschweig fahren. Dort kannst Du schon jetzt auf nen riesen Spaßfaktor kommen ;O) . Habe gesehen dass sich auf dem Klieversberg noch was tut.  Ansonsten nicht all zu weit weg: http://www.bike-park-hahnenklee.de/

Phillip wann fahren wir denn mal wieder zusammen? Bin in letzter Zeit garnicht mehr gefahren weil wie jedes Jahr im Dezember jedes Wochenende voll ist. Demnächst habe ich jedoch Urlaub, Du auch ?

Gruß 
Cbikerstyle

Keep Cool


----------



## kamo-i (9. Dezember 2007)

cbikerstyle schrieb:


> Hey Kamo, ich denke Du solltest einfach mal zum Bombenkrater in Detmerode/Wolfsburg oder zum Nußberg/Braunschweig oder in die Dirt/BMX Halle nach Braunschweig fahren. Dort kannst Du schon jetzt auf nen riesen Spaßfaktor kommen ;O) . Habe gesehen dass sich auf dem Klieversberg noch was tut.  Ansonsten nicht all zu weit weg: http://www.bike-park-hahnenklee.de/
> Phillip wann fahren wir denn mal wieder zusammen? Bin in letzter Zeit garnicht mehr gefahren weil wie jedes Jahr im Dezember jedes Wochenende voll ist. Demnächst habe ich jedoch Urlaub, Du auch ?
> Keep Cool



Danke cbikerstyle! Das ist doch mal was. In Detmerode werde ich dann jetzt auch auf jeden Mal vorbeischauen. Und wenn das Wetter mal wieder wird auch auf jeden Fall beim hahnenklee!!!

Bis dann.
Marcel


----------



## namroN (16. Dezember 2007)

Mit der Line am Ost wäre ich aber vorsichtig, die haben uns ja damals auch die Half- und Funpipe genommen da es für die älteren Leute von nebenan zu laut war  

Mit den Dirts am VW Bad kann man schon was anfangen ansonsten gibt es schon so einiges im Wolfsburger Stadtwald 

Was ist eigentlich mit dem Bombenkrater an der Thommy? Das letzte mal wo ich dort war sah schon alles ziemlich zerfallen aus.

MfG Norm


----------



## beinfeile88 (19. Dezember 2007)

hey Christian bei mir sieht es mit dem fahren bis her gut aus dank Rollentrainer und div. DVD aber im Moment bin ich noch etwas krank Restwirkung einer Grippe und jetzt kurz vor Weihnachten eh nicht da ist bei mir Hochbetrieb in der Gastronomie , aber ich habe schon zwei neue Kataloge für 2008 zwecks Alpen , aber nach Weihnachten könnte es gehen , mal wieder eine Runde zu kurbeln........................................

see      you in the dirt , phili


----------



## stevens28 (19. Dezember 2007)

Hey Jungs, zum Dirtbiken habe ich auch was in Ehmen an der alten Bahntrasse im Wald entdeckt. Dafür bin ich zu alt...na gut, sagen wir mal ich hab net das richtige Bike für sowas. Ich de´nke so 2-4m weite Jumps sind da schon drin.

Ich bleibe lieber beim CC!

cu


----------



## beinfeile88 (15. Januar 2008)

SO liebe Biker neues Jahr neues Glück , und eine Menge guter Gründe den Trail zum glühen zu bringen.....................................
Da ja wohl einige von euch noch im Winterschlaf sind und wie verrückt Kataloge sichten um neue Parts zu finden , sollten man nicht vergessen , das die gute Grundlage im Winter beginnt ( danke dir Lance Armstrong ) und daher hoffe ich mal das es auch dieses Jahr mit unserem Biketreff so weiter geht und sich daraus eine Menge Interessen-Gemeinschaften bilden um das gemeinsam zu erleben was wir doch wollen  nämlich spielen , so sind wir Jungs doch wir wollen doch bloß nur spielen ................................
Außerdem wäre es nett wenn sich eine Fahrgemeinschaft einrichten lassen könnte deren Ziel der Harz wäre , um sich auch mal dort aus zu toben , da es ja dort nun wohl schon 4 Bikepark's gibt sollte es wohl kein Problem sein wenn man gemeinsam dort hinfährt , und der eine dirt fährt , während der andere Tour fährt................................

so warte mal auf Anregungen von euch , 
see you in the dirt


----------



## curtis171 (18. Januar 2008)

da ich  im frühjahr auch vorhabe mal die bikeparks im harz zu inspizieren, wäre es schon toll, wenn man da mal gemeinsam hinfahren könnte. soll ja in den parks auch ein paar schöe singletrail-strecken geben. da ist mit sicherheit auch was für die "nicht-downhill-gemeinde" dabei.


----------



## Henrikvw (18. Januar 2008)

N`Abend, ich bin gelegentlich auch locker im Stadtwald unterwegs und mache pro Jahr zwei bis drei Abstecher in den Harz. Bisher waren es "gemütliche" Touren von ca. 50 bis 60 km Länge und etwa 1000 HM. Wenn ich`s hinkriege, werde ich Termine auch hier rechtzeitig ankündigen. Evtl. werden wir als Anfänger auch mal in den Bikepark in Schulenberg fahren....


----------



## Henrikvw (18. Januar 2008)

Ach, und Ehra ist nur 5 KM von mir entfernt. Wie wär´s mal mit einer Runde um´s Testgelände ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## curtis171 (19. Januar 2008)

hallo, du willst nicht wirklich mit einem mtb um das vw-testgelände fahren?!?! ich könnte mich maximal zum laufen um das testgelände breitschlagen lassen. wo fährst du sonst immer, ich meine gelände?


----------



## Henrikvw (19. Januar 2008)

Mit einer MTB-Runde ums Gelände hab` ich kein Problem. Ansonsten fahre ich durch die Barwedeler Wälder, mal im Hasselbachtal, ab und zu im Elm oder im Harz. Laufen ist auch nicht schlecht, dazu kann ich aber auch allein motivieren. Die Testgeländerunde würde sich nur bei den recht kurzen Tagen anbieten. Ich bin aber auch für andere Vorschläge offen....


----------



## Vilsa (21. Januar 2008)

Wenn ihr keine Probleme damit habt das die euch anhalten fahrt mal ruhig da lang  

Wir haben da letztes Jahr schön viele Anzeigen verteilt weil viele meinten wenn die Pilze wachsen dann dürfen sie überall rumlaufen  

Und so toll ist die Straße auch nicht


----------



## RaD (21. Januar 2008)

Vilsa schrieb:


> Wenn ihr keine Probleme damit habt das die euch anhalten fahrt mal ruhig da lang
> 
> Wir haben da letztes Jahr schön viele Anzeigen verteilt weil viele meinten wenn die Pilze wachsen dann dürfen sie überall rumlaufen
> 
> Und so toll ist die Straße auch nicht



Wer ist wir?Anzeige wegen was?Benutzen einer öffentlichen Strasse?


----------



## Vilsa (21. Januar 2008)

RaD schrieb:


> Wer ist wir?Anzeige wegen was?Benutzen einer öffentlichen Strasse?



Wir= Bundeswehr
Nee betreten von Bundeswehrgelände und die Straße am Testgelände is ne Privatstraße


----------



## Henrikvw (21. Januar 2008)

Das halte ich zwar alles für eine ganz wilde Behauptung, ist mir aber auch egal. Wenn ich da mit dem Rad fahren möchte, dann mach` ich das.....

Achte mal darauf, wo die Schilder "militärischer Sicherheitsbereich" stehen und was damit gemeint sein könnte ;-)


----------



## Vilsa (21. Januar 2008)

Das ist keine Behauptung  

Ich weiss wo die Schilder stehen und was damit gemeint ist und ich weiss auch das die Straße zwischen TrÜbPl und Teststrecke eine Privatstraße ist.


----------



## RaD (23. Januar 2008)

So einen Unsinn habe ich hier schon länger nicht mehr gelesen  

Das TrpÜb-Gelände beginnt westlich der Strasse,dort sind zum größten Teil,bis auf ganz im Norden,noch einige Hektar Wiesen und Wald dazwischen.
Die Strasse um die es hier geht führt rund ums VW-Testgelände,welches entsprechend gegen unerlaubtes Betreten gesichert ist und im Norden nach Knesebeck/Boitzenhagen führt bzw. von Süden von Ehra aus zu erreichen ist.
Diese Strasse ist jedoch für den öffentlichen Durchgangsverkehr nicht freigegeben,wird aber dennoch gern als "Promilleweg" genutzt und selbstverständlich ist dort auch Radfahren erlaubt.Natürlich wird diese Strecke auch regelmäßig von Streifenwagen der Polizei abgefahren,allein deshalb kann es kaum eine Privatstraße sein.
Zumindest in den letzten 15 Jahren hatte ich keine Probleme damit dies Strecke mit dem Rad zu benutzen und eine verkehrsärmere Straße ist in der Region wohl kaum zu finden.

Vielleicht hast du es schon gemerkt:Ich sprechen hier nicht von der Ringstraße auf dem TrpÜbPl an die du vielleicht denken magst,die ist in der Tat für die Allgemeinheit gesperrt.


----------



## Henrikvw (23. Januar 2008)

Danke ! Ganz deiner Meinung und schön präzise geschrieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BontyRaceOR (2. Februar 2008)

Morgen den Libellenweg im Stadtforst unsicher machen?
Treffpunkt VW Bad?


----------



## Henrikvw (2. Februar 2008)

Ich leider nicht  Wollte morgen mal sehen, wie hoch der Schnee im Harz liegt...


----------



## BontyRaceOR (5. Februar 2008)

Hat jemand lust während der Woche ein wenig in Wob zu biken?
Ganz locker Grundlagenausdauer.


----------



## BontyRaceOR (7. Februar 2008)

Bin Samstag um 10:00 am VW-Bad.
Dachte so an 30-40 km locker durch den Stadtforst radeln.
Also so 3-4 große Runden.


----------



## duke209 (7. Februar 2008)

servus,

wir waren heute 50 km biken. Von Rühen aus nach Nordsteimke und dann in den Wald...schöne Runde, bisschen Dreck gefressen   und dann wieder zurück.

Am Samstag werden wir dann nochma loslegen, aber wohle erst gegen 12.00 Uhr.

Ansonsten öfters Elm und die zweite Heimat Harz. Letzen Samstag dort eine sensationelle 4h- Runde mit Schnee und Sonne abgeleistet. Bilder in meinem Album.

..so erstmal den Thread lesen hier  

grüße
duke


----------



## Henrikvw (7. Februar 2008)

Ich habe leider Nachtschicht von Freitag auf Samstag  Bin mir aber sicher, dass ich an einem der nächsten Termine mal Zeit habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## curtis171 (7. Februar 2008)

kennt eigentlich jemand ein paar touren im elm, wo man auch mit`nem enduro etwas spass haben kann?


----------



## duke209 (8. Februar 2008)

moin,

empfehle dir auf alle Fälle mal die Downhillstrecke in Thale auszuprobieren !!  
Kannst dich mit dem Lift hochtransportieren lassen, oder fährst genau unterm Lift den Stieg hoch. Diesen könntest du auch genial mit deinem Enduro bergab geniessen - spitzen Trail !!

Im Elm kenn ich nur die normalen Trails...


duke


----------



## beinfeile88 (24. Februar 2008)

Juhu      na bei wem jucken die Waden schon , bald geht es wieder so richtig los mit der Saison.
Daher wollte ich mal erfragen ob ein Interesse besteht sich vorher zu treffen um ein wenig zu schwätzen , das gilt für alle die gern Lust drauf haben kann auch ein Treffen ohne Bike sein in der Woche zum Bierchen oder so , neue Leute treffen die alten Fratzen wieder sehen und was neues zu hören und um wieder welche zu treffen  die einfach nur gern Biken , 
Also währ hätte Interesse?


----------



## namroN (24. Februar 2008)

Viele fahren anscheinend noch nicht, wir waren bis eben unterwegs und haben nur oben in barnstorf 2 weitere Leute auf dem MTB gesehen.


----------



## beinfeile88 (9. März 2008)

ja dem muß ich zu stimmen , aber es geht auch anders , bin gestern mit einem Freund seinem Kind , Frau und meinem Kind eine kleine Runde gefahren , war mal wieder gut die Luft in den Lungen zu fühlen..........................
daher hoffe ich das jetzt die anderen auch aus ihrem Winterschlaf erwachen..............................
es muß ja nicht jeder im Team Wolfsburg fahren und nur starr auf seinem Pulsmesser schauen , alle sind willkommen ..............
hoffe das mit dem Sonntag um ca. 14uhr am vw-bad beibt ?


----------



## BontyRaceOR (16. März 2008)

namroN schrieb:


> Viele fahren anscheinend noch nicht, wir waren bis eben unterwegs und haben nur oben in barnstorf 2 weitere Leute auf dem MTB gesehen.



Schwarzes Cube und nen On One Singlespeed (oder rotes Bonty, fahre beide immer abwechselnd)?
Dann bin ich es mitm Kollegen gewesen.


----------



## namroN (16. März 2008)

Kann sein  wenn euch 3 Leute so ziemlich am Ortseingang mit Berner Sennen Mischling, einem CC HT, einem FR HT und nem Stinky entgegen kamen  Ist ja schon nen bissl was her, haben da nur in der Gaststätte was getrunken und sind dann ja wieder Richtung WOB.


----------



## Grußendorf (25. März 2008)

Hallöchen zusammen

Habe gesehen das nicht gerade viel Resonanz auf die Bierchen Frage gekommen ist, deswegen wollte ich hier doch mal interesse anmelden.

Ich als bekennender "Schön-Wetter-Biker"  und zur Zeit noch Indoor fahrend, hätte durchaus Lust auf ein Indoor Bierchen 

Da ich nach langer Bike Pause dieses Jahr wieder mit dem Training begonnen habe würde ich mich freuen Kontakt zu gleich gesinnten zu finden.

Viele Grüße vom Roland


----------



## namroN (30. März 2008)

Das mit dem Bierchen bekommt man bestimmt mal hin 

Ich frage mich momentan nur eher ob der jenige mit dem RM7 mit den Deemax und dem Gustav Anker hier auch im Forum ist. Ich sah das bike nun schon 2 mal an der Wache Ost nur hab ich immer das Glück das die perfson Frühschicht hat 

Naja vllt. findet sich ja der Eigentümer, ich bin auf jeden Fall der, der mit dem stinky, uni 932 singlespeed oder nem 07er uni xf906 daneben steht.

Ab wann fangen denn die touren mal wieder an?!


----------



## BontyRaceOR (30. März 2008)

namroN schrieb:


> Das mit dem Bierchen bekommt man bestimmt mal hin
> 
> Ich frage mich momentan nur eher ob der jenige mit dem RM7 mit den Deemax und dem Gustav Anker hier auch im Forum ist. Ich sah das bike nun schon 2 mal an der Wache Ost nur hab ich immer das Glück das die perfson Frühschicht hat
> 
> ...



Ich bin gestern mit meinem neuen Stevens Manic den Libellenweg auf und ab gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grußendorf (31. März 2008)

Hallöchen

Gibt es denn nun momentan ein MTB Treff in Wob, oder sind noch alle im Winterschlaf? 
Wenn, wann und wo ist denn treffen?

Zum Thema Bierchen-Treff, gibt es denn noch mehr wie zwei Teilnehmer inkl. mir? Wann wäre denn die beste Zeit?
Oder wir machen erst einen auf Kalorienverbrenner und gehen dann den Stoff oben wieder einfüllen, vieleicht finden sich da dann noch welche!

Bitte kurze Rückmeldung, Danke !

Gruß
Roland


----------



## beinfeile88 (31. März 2008)

hery hallo ja einen Treff gibt es und leider scheint er noch im Winterschlaft zu sein immer Sonntags um 14 uhr am VW-Bad wenn einfach mal die ersten Seiten in diesem Thread liest kannst du sehen das doch schon einige letztes Jahr daran beteiligt waren diesen Treff am leben zu halten.
Wir haben sogar eine Hausrunde um bzw Durch Wob , bei der einigen Leuten neue Trails gezeigt worden , obwohl Wob ja garnicht riesig ist......................
da ich auch der Typ war der das alles bisher angetrieben hat würde ich mich freuen wenn sich andere daran auch beteiligen würden.
denn leider macht es mir mein Job als Koch sehr schwer immer Sonntags da zu sein ,................................


----------



## Grußendorf (1. April 2008)

Hallöchen

Ist denn Sonntag- Nachmittag der einzigst mögliche Tag?
Mal unter der Woche-Nachmittags, am Samstag oder Sonntagsfrüh würde mir besser passen.
Hätte da denn jemand interesse an einem Treffen?

Viele Grüße
Roland


----------



## beinfeile88 (2. April 2008)

ich kann dem nur zu stimmen hatte ja schon öfters danach gefragt toll wäre eine Rundmail evtl. bei man sich eintragen könnte wer wann wo zeit hat , oder wer wann wo hinfährt ( Harz, Rennen usw.) denn jeder kann halt nicht immer , und etwas früher am Sonntag wäre mir auch lieber wegen der Familie wenn ich denn schon mal an einem Sonntag frei hätte..............

see you in the dirt


----------



## Grußendorf (2. April 2008)

Hi

Ich denke aber Rund-Mail, Sammel-Mail ist eine schwierige Geschichte, zum einen müsste eine Liste bestehen von denen Leuten die eine Mail erhalten möchten. Zum anderen muss die erfassten Daten einer Pflegen und dann erneut an die Interessiereten verteilen und wie sieht das dann mit Änderungen aus, die müssten ja auch wieder eingepflegt und verteilt werden. Ich denke das Thema ist doch recht schwierig.

Da sollte es doch schon über diese Plattform laufen in der ja auch Termine bzw. Teilnahme-Anfragen für Trainingsrunden gemacht werden können.

Aber wie ich sehe ist ja die Beteidigung an dieser Group zur Zeit ja nicht sehr doll, so das ich davon ausgehe das bei der Bekanntgabe eines Termines, man alleine da stehen würde.

Ich frage mich nur wo die ganzen MTB´ler aus Wolfsburg sich zur Zeit so rum treiben. Sind alles solche Indoor Biker wie ich zur Zeit?  

Würde mich über ein kleines Lebenszeichen hier freuen, damit man weis das diese Zeilen mehr wie drei Leute lesen.

Viele Grüße
Roland


----------



## Simmel (2. April 2008)

Lesen werden hier einige.


----------



## FlatterAugust (2. April 2008)

Simmel schrieb:


> Lesen werden hier einige.



Ich nicht.


----------



## namroN (2. April 2008)

Also ich dreh eigentlich fast täglich meine Runde, doch selbst heute habe ich gegen 18Uhr noch wen auf dem Pfad hinter dem Kaiserstuhl gesehen, sind also nicht alles schön Wetter Biker


----------



## beinfeile88 (3. April 2008)

Jep das stimmt nur leider sind das wohl welche die gern allein fahren oder solche die diese Seite nicht kennen ..........
Bin zwar selber auch am fahren aber leider immer wohl dann wenn die anderen Arbeiten sind....................
Aber ich kann auch nur noch mal sagen Leute meldet euch mal wieder damit wir wissen das ihr noch da seid , und wir wieder gemeinsam über die Trails fahren können......................... 

happy trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beinfeile88 (4. April 2008)

Also liebe Bike-Gemeinde , wie schaut es aus für Sonntag den 6.04.2008 10:30 am VW-Bad für eine kleine Wob-Runde, na ddoch alles Warmduscher ach ja besser nicht die Regenbekleidung vergessen.


----------



## BontyRaceOR (7. April 2008)

beinfeile88 schrieb:


> Also liebe Bike-Gemeinde , wie schaut es aus für Sonntag den 6.04.2008 10:30 am VW-Bad für eine kleine Wob-Runde, na ddoch alles Warmduscher ach ja besser nicht die Regenbekleidung vergessen.



Arghhh um 11:00 Uhr Sonntag mitm Kollegen am VW Bad getroffen. Hätte ich das mal früher hier gelesen.

War mit einem schwarzen Stevens Manic unterwegs. Kollege hatte ein schwarzes Cube AMS.

Nächstes WE ist eine ELM Fahrt angesagt, Mitfahrer willkommen.


----------



## Grußendorf (11. April 2008)

Hallöchen

Werde morgen mal durch den Elm zockeln, es soll da auch eine Truppe geben die sich regelmäßig treffen.
Treffen ist da immer Samstags um 12:30 am Ende der Elmstrasse in Königslutter.
Werde mich da mal einfinden und schauen ob noch jemand da ist ansonsten werde ich mich solo auf die Reifen machen.
Vieleicht hat ja noch jemand Lust, der sich event. besser im Elm auskennt als ich, meine letzte Elm-Durchfahrt ist schon sehr lange her. 

Ansonsten wünsche ich ein schönes WE

Gruß Roland

P.S. Weis jemand ob es die Dienstags-Runde in Gifhorn noch gibt?


----------



## toschi (15. April 2008)

Grußendorf schrieb:


> ...P.S. Weis jemand ob es die Dienstags-Runde in Gifhorn noch gibt?


Das hängt nicht zuletzt von Dir ab, ich werde in kürze die Runde wieder aufnehmen, heute klappt es leider noch nicht aber Du könntest ja mal in dem entsprechendem Thread nachfragen...  .

Apropos Elm, wie war es da, nicht noch zu glitschig???

Gruss toschi


----------



## Grußendorf (16. April 2008)

Halli Hallo

Zum Thema Elm muss ich zu meiner Schande gestehen das mir kurzfristig etwas persönliches dawischen gekommen ist.
Was den Thead zur Dienstagsrunde angeht, den gibt es noch? Habe nach ihm geschaut aber nicht mehr gefunden!
Wenn es wieder los geht melde dich bitte kurz bei mir.

Hoffendlich wird das Wetter langsam besser, komme mit dem Wäsche waschen und Fahrrad putzen garnicht nach 

Gruß
Roland


----------



## Fetzi * (17. April 2008)

HUHA ... 

So , nach nun fast 7 monatiger! Pause will ich dann mal langsam wieder anfangen n bisschen zu fahren .
War letzte Woche mal n bisschen im Wald dreckfressen , aber da hab ich mich wohl übernommen    , also werde ich das ganze wohl noch langsamer angehen müssen als mir lieb ist .

Wenn sich noch jemand findet der am Samstag oder Sonntag ne winzige/ oder langsame( ich meine wirklich langsame ) Ausfahrt machen will wäre ich dabei .

ääääh wobei mir einfällt .. muss wohl mal noch schnell mein rad putzen ... flecktarn ist nicht mehr in


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beinfeile88 (17. April 2008)

hey wie schauts , was macht dein Knie , hoffe mal des es jetzt wieder besser geht wie 2007.........................
Würd mich freuen wieder mal eine Runde zu fahren , werde wohl am Sonntag Vormittag eine kleine Runde machen , wenn du also auch Zeit hast , könnten wir ja eine langsame Runde fahren....

phili , save the trails


----------



## Fetzi * (17. April 2008)

jo gern , aber nicht sooo früh , habe nämlich freitag abend Betriebsfest !


----------



## beinfeile88 (18. April 2008)

hey aber ich kann nur am Sonntag , von 11-13 Uhr weil ich noch arbeiten muss , wenn es dir also passt , können wir uns am VW-Bad treffen...........................

shit happend again and again , phili


----------



## Fetzi * (18. April 2008)

seehr gut , kann nämlich am samstag doch net , extraarbeit !


----------



## BontyRaceOR (18. April 2008)

Kommt am Samstag jemand mit in den Harz??


----------



## Fetzi * (20. April 2008)

ähh phili , hab da ein problem , hab da heut am dämpfer rumgefummelt und ausversehn das SPV volumen komplett auf 1 bar reduziert ( also quasi null   ) und habe aber keine Dämpferpumpe . jetzt wippt mein dämpfer wie sau .......

hast du ne pumpe ??
wenn nicht , brauch ich mein bike gar nicht erst rausschieben ... 

p.s. hat nur gaaanz leicht pff gemacht und die sache war erledigt


----------



## beinfeile88 (20. April 2008)

ja ich habe eine.................................
kann sie gern mitbringen...............


----------



## DerAutonome (21. April 2008)

@ Bonty
Der Kollege ist der Autonome und er fährt ein schwarzes
Cube xms 
Hübsch deine Bilder vom Bikefressertrail


----------



## Grußendorf (21. April 2008)

Hallöchen

Übrigens, es gibt eine Termin zum regelmäßigen Biken in Wob.
Jeden Mittwoch 17:30 am Theater-Eingang, ca. 2 Stunden.
Also wer Lust hat!

Gruß Roland


----------



## namroN (21. April 2008)

Wo geht es denn dort so lang?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grußendorf (23. April 2008)

Hi

Na durch den Wald halt 

Nein im ernst, bin auch erst seit kurzem dabei.
Sind erst im Bereich Trimmpfad und Tiergehege gefahren etwas technisch halt und dann in Richtung Mörse/Brandgehäge ein paar Kilometer machen.

Gruß Roland


----------



## BontyRaceOR (25. April 2008)

Hat jemand Lust morgen Nachmittag 1-2h zu biken?


----------



## BontyRaceOR (26. April 2008)

Moin!!


----------



## BontyRaceOR (26. April 2008)

18:00 VW Bad?


----------



## DerAutonome (26. April 2008)

Na Bonty? glaub bei dem Wetter sitzt keiner vorm
PC. 
Nur ich Blödmann steh in der Küche und schrupp
Töpfe 
Werd morgen mal in den Harz machen, vorausgesetzt
der Rappe passt in den Kofferraum


----------



## BontyRaceOR (27. April 2008)

DerAutonome schrieb:


> Na Bonty? glaub bei dem Wetter sitzt keiner vorm
> PC.
> Nur ich Blödmann steh in der Küche und schrupp
> Töpfe
> ...



Bilder schiessen nicht vergessen! 
So ich dreh dann noch ein paar Runden rund um den Tankumsee.


----------



## DerAutonome (27. April 2008)

So und wieder da!
Hier sind ein paar Bilderchen von heut morgen 6:00 Uhr in Deutschland


Dunkel wars da

Will jemand noch rodeln??


----------



## DerAutonome (27. April 2008)

Ein paar noch



Der Kaiserweg,kaiserlich kaiserlich

Sowas aber bitte nicht aufm Radweg!!


----------



## BontyRaceOR (29. April 2008)

Sieht recht kalt aus^^

Was ist mit all den anderen Wolfsburgern hier los?
Vorschlag: Schickt mir alle Eure Emailadressen, dann haben wir einen Emailverteiler. Vllt klappt es mit einer Rundmail besser mit dem Treffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BontyRaceOR (30. April 2008)

Morgen jemand der Bock hat eine 2-3h Tour zu machen?
Start so gegen 9:00?


----------



## Freizeit (1. Mai 2008)

moin,
wart ihr gestern los und seit durch den wald von barnstorf 
so ca. um 18:15 uhr gefahren ?


----------



## BontyRaceOR (1. Mai 2008)

Freizeit schrieb:


> moin,
> wart ihr gestern los und seit durch den wald von barnstorf
> so ca. um 18:15 uhr gefahren ?



Bin etwa von 17:15-18:00 im Barnsdorfer Wald unterwegs gewesen.
(schwarzes Stevens)

Morgen habe ich Brückentag, da wollte ich nochmal in den Harz 56km und 1330 hm hinter mir bringen.
Jemand der mitkommen möchte???


----------



## DerAutonome (1. Mai 2008)

Schade morgen geht nicht, da is ne Grillparty angesagt 
Wie siehts denn aber am Sammstag oder Sonntag mit ner
Elmtour aus? Wär doch mal wieder fällig oder??
( Wochenende giebts Landsonne ) 


PS: Viel Spaß im Harz und schön aufs Wandervolk aufpassen; ist nämlich Hochsaison


----------



## BontyRaceOR (1. Mai 2008)

DerAutonome schrieb:


> Schade morgen geht nicht, da is ne Grillparty angesagt
> Wie siehts denn aber am Sammstag oder Sonntag mit ner
> Elmtour aus? Wär doch mal wieder fällig oder??
> ( Wochenende giebts Landsonne )
> ...



Wäre auch ne Option! Dann lass ich Harz morgen ausfallen und wir starten Samstag so um 10:00 zu einer Elmtour.

Also Wolfsburger nicht mit Chips vorm TV hocken, sondern am Samstag pünktlich um 10:00 vorm VW Bad stehen


----------



## DerAutonome (1. Mai 2008)

> Also Wolfsburger nicht mit Chips vorm TV hocken, sondern am Samstag pünktlich um 10:00 vorm VW Bad stehen



Aber Pünktlich!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beinfeile88 (2. Mai 2008)

hey da werde ich mal vorbei schauen , kann aber leider nicht mit da ich noch arbeiten muß , aber da habe ich mal die Gelegenheit neue Biker kennen zu lernen ..............


----------



## BontyRaceOR (3. Mai 2008)

10:00 Uhr Treffen.
10:10 Uhr gemütliche Fahrt nach Königslutter - Elm


----------



## beinfeile88 (3. Mai 2008)

Sorry muß absagen fahre erst um 11Uhr , hoffe es würd für euch eine super Tour , ...........................


----------



## BontyRaceOR (4. Mai 2008)

beinfeile88 schrieb:


> Sorry muß absagen fahre erst um 11Uhr , hoffe es wird für euch eine super Tour , ...........................



Moin, 

ist eine ganz nette Tour geworden! Als ich in Isenbüttel wieder ankam hatte ich 120 km hinter mir und einen leichten Sonnenbrand^^
Leider ist der Elm noch eine einzige Matschgrube. 

Wie sieht es mit Montag aus? 2-3h durch WOB radeln?


----------



## Simmel (5. Mai 2008)

beinfeile88 schrieb:


> Sorry muß absagen fahre erst um 11Uhr , hoffe es würd für euch eine super Tour , ...........................



......ist es geworden, war nur leider ein bißchen kalt.


----------



## exto (7. Mai 2008)

Sinnfreier Beitrag zum "Freddrücken"


----------



## BontyRaceOR (9. Mai 2008)

Morgen 18:00 bin ich wieder am VW Bad.
Wäre schön mal ein paar MTB-News'ler zu treffen.


----------



## BontyRaceOR (10. Mai 2008)

Moin moin!


----------



## BontyRaceOR (10. Mai 2008)

Wer um 18:00 mitfahren möchte, bitte hier im Thread posten!


----------



## bcv-eastside84 (10. Mai 2008)

wer interesse hat schaut mal auf www.bike-crew-vorsfelde.de.vu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BontyRaceOR (10. Mai 2008)

Biker aus dem östlichen Reservat Vorsfelde sind immer willkommen^^
Schaut doch einfach mal am Treffpunkt VW Bad vorbei!


----------



## bcv-eastside84 (11. Mai 2008)

direkt vw bad oder am moslemtrail?
suche noch jemanden der mit mir für die nächste saison maraton trainiert also ausdauer und kilometer


----------



## bcv-eastside84 (11. Mai 2008)

wann bist du den immer am vw bad


----------



## BontyRaceOR (11. Mai 2008)

Wochenende meistens.
Einfach öfters hier mal reinschauen.


----------



## bcv-eastside84 (11. Mai 2008)

ich versuchs aber da ich selber kein internet hab is dat schwierig


----------



## DerAutonome (11. Mai 2008)

> bcv-eastside84
> suche noch jemanden der mit mir für die nächste saison maraton trainiert also ausdauer und kilometer



Hier wäre einer!



> ich versuchs aber da ich selber kein internet hab is dat schwierig



Wir versuchen ein paar längerfristige Termine aufzubauen


----------



## bcv-eastside84 (11. Mai 2008)

Hier wäre einer!



grüße dich welche Marathons hast du so im blick


----------



## bcv-eastside84 (12. Mai 2008)

bin heute 18 uhr vw bad wer interesse hat


----------



## beinfeile88 (14. Mai 2008)

hui geil zu lesen das immer mehr Biker sich hier melden , sagt es immer weiter wenn ihr mal einen    neuen Biker seht , hab selber gestern erst beim fahren einen Biker aus Bs kennengelernt der diese Seite nicht kannte , wie intolerant * 
ich selber werde das Rennen am 25.05 fahren Altenau , fährt sonst noch wer..........................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## escezet (15. Mai 2008)

jo bin auch ein wolfsburger der nach altenau fährt samt freundin und kleinen bruder


----------



## beinfeile88 (16. Mai 2008)

cool wäre nett mal wieder neue Gesichter zu sehen die auch fahren , denn leider gibt es in WOB noch keine wirkliche FAHRGEMEINSCHAFT , daher würd es mich freuen wenn man sich dort trift und kurz schwäzt evtl. fährt man ja dann mal zusammen eine Runde oder gar zu einem Rennen........


----------



## DerAutonome (25. Mai 2008)

Tag zusammen,
starte Morgen und Donnerstag um eine neue GA - Runde auszukundschaften (Richtung Lappwald).Dauert ca 4h.Wer mitkommen will:17 Uhr vorm VW-Bad!

@ beinfeile:
Wie wars in Altenau??


----------



## beinfeile88 (26. Mai 2008)

hört sich gut an , Altenau war geil musste leider je doch von der 3 Rundenvariante auf die 2 Rundenvariante umsteigen ..........
war zu nett und hatte einem mit Platten geplagten Biker meine Pumpe geliehen er sollte sie im Ziel abgeben 4 km vor Runden ende in der 2 Runde , bekam ich auch einen Platten aber leider einen glatten Schnitt den auch mein NO-tubes Laufrad nicht mehr schaffte wollte dann einen Schlauch einziehen äääääääähhhhhhhh keine Pumpe .
Aber ich hatte kein Glück erst 1,5km vor dem Ziel bekam ich eine nur war der Schnitt zu Groß und ich konnte den Reifen nicht voll auf pumpen und 1,2 bar sind einfach zu wenig, aber was solls war gut zu sehen wie viele mich als ich zum Fußgänger wurde noch überholten..........
das macht Mut fürs nächste Rennen, 
und wie war es für euch wer war noch da ?


----------



## escezet (26. Mai 2008)

noch ein wolfsburger mit platten^^
welchen platzt haste gemacht?ich war leider ma wieder zuschlecht vorbereitet und bin als 71.er eingerollt


----------



## DerAutonome (28. Mai 2008)

Die Tour für Morgen ist abgeblasen! ( Muss zum Zahnartzt  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beinfeile88 (29. Mai 2008)

hey wie schaut es für Samstag aus für eine Elm-Runde ?


----------



## Simmel (29. Mai 2008)

Wieviel Uhr? Treffpunkt wieder am VW-Bad?


----------



## beinfeile88 (29. Mai 2008)

ja vw Bad wäre okay 10uhr , nehme mal an es werden 4 std. werden ca 50min bis zum Elm dann da noch etwas fahren und wieder back , evtl. könnte man sich ja am Elm Treffen , für die die aus Bs kommen wäre das einfacher ?


----------



## FlatterAugust (29. Mai 2008)

beinfeile88 schrieb:


> .... , für die die aus Bs kommen wäre das einfacher ?



Nö.


----------



## beinfeile88 (29. Mai 2008)

pfffffffffft mir doch egal , also dann am VW-Bad , wie es den Herren beliebt , ......................


----------



## DerAutonome (31. Mai 2008)

> wie schaut es für Samstag aus für eine Elm-Runde ?





> ja vw Bad wäre okay 10uhr


war Heute 8 vor 10 am VW-Bad. Aber keiner da! Was war denn los??


----------



## beinfeile88 (31. Mai 2008)

Sorry kam heute nicht pünktlich weg , bin erst um 10.30 los gekommen , sorry hatte leichte Beziehungsporbleme , daher konnte ich nicht pümklich da sein.


----------



## beinfeile88 (12. Juni 2008)

Na das ist aber still geworden , seid ihr alle den gut am biken , die letzten Wochen  wahren ja genial .......................
ich bin am Freitag unterwegs in Richtung Elm aber schon am Vormittag wer Zeit und mit will einfach melden.............
ach ja am 22.06. ist es wieder so weit Marathon in Clausthal-Zellerfeld wer fährt noch wäre eine gute Gelegenheit sich mal gemeinsam zu Treffen ?!

fear is in the eye of the beholder , don't let it be you


----------



## Simmel (12. Juni 2008)

...in Richtung Elm, oder etwa auch hinein?........


----------



## beinfeile88 (12. Juni 2008)

Natürlich auch hinein , wenn man schon da ist.....................
weist doch das wäre wie ins Auto steigen und nicht losfahren.......
werden wohl ca 4 Std. werden von Wolfsburg aus ca. 1Std. hinfahrt 1,5Std dort und zurück halt.............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beinfeile88 (12. Juni 2008)

ach ja ehe ich es vergesse 11:30 Abfahrt am VW-Bad....


----------



## beinfeile88 (13. Juni 2008)

bin Leider nicht dabei muß kurzfristig Arbeiten gehen , so ein Scheiß!!!!!!
dann wünsche ich allen einen nice ride ...............


----------



## Simmel (13. Juni 2008)

wieder zensiert xxxxxxxxxxx wieder zensiert

es dürfte aber der Richtige gelesen haben, und das befriedigt mich sehr, hab`jetzt noch ein ganz nasses Höschen


----------



## FlatterAugust (13. Juni 2008)




----------



## Fetzi * (19. Juni 2008)

moin, bin gerade aus dem Urlaub zurück .. 5 tage Bikepark Hahnenklee , das war fein !
Bilder folgen .. Helmkamera hatten wir auch , mal sehn ob ich da was bei youtube hochlade ..


----------



## ocram (20. Juni 2008)

Moin ihr Revoluzzer,

habe eben mal euren Thread verfolgt, und öfters etwas von Elm-Touren gelesen.
Also ich wohne in BS-Süd und bin auch recht fix im Elm...würde mich freuen, besonders
in der Woche mal mit Gleichgesinnten eine oder mehrere Runden im Elm zu fahren.

Habt ihr feste Treffpunkte und/ oder Zeiten? 

Grüße aus Braunschweig
Marco


----------



## Simmel (20. Juni 2008)

ocram schrieb:


> Moin ihr Revoluzzer,
> 
> habe eben mal euren Thread verfolgt, und öfters etwas von Elm-Touren gelesen.
> Also ich wohne in BS-Süd und bin auch recht fix im Elm...würde mich freuen, besonders
> ...



Gleichgesinnte findest Du hier nicht....Elmtouren gibts hier auch nur, wenn Sie von BSlern geführt werden........feste Zeiten????????????


----------



## FlatterAugust (20. Juni 2008)

Simmel schrieb:


> Gleichgesinnte findest Du hier nicht....Elmtouren gibts hier auch nur, wenn Sie von BSlern geführt werden........feste Zeiten????????????



Alter Sehräuber, entwickelt sich bei dir etwa ein Hausmeistersyndrom?


----------



## DerAutonome (26. Juni 2008)

Schaut schaut die Herrschaften haben wohl Langeweile und werden langsam frech?

Alter Sehräuber? Hmmm da war doch was!
Momentchen fällt mir gleich ein........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerAutonome (26. Juni 2008)

............Ah jetzt JA Ein Artikel

http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/11554/1215749/polizei_braunschweig/rss

Las es heute in der WAZ 
Braunschweig scheint interessanter zu sein als ich dachte....


----------



## FlatterAugust (27. Juni 2008)

beinfeile88 schrieb:


> bin Leider nicht dabei muß kurzfristig Arbeiten gehen , so ein Scheiß!!!!!!
> dann wünsche ich allen einen nice ride ...............



Wo real gefahren wird passieren eben auch Unfälle. Diejenigen, die nur über's Fahren quatschen, sind meist schon vorher auf den Kopf gefallen.


"_Schatziiii..............noch Popkorn im Haus?_"


----------



## Simmel (27. Juni 2008)

"nee.....is leider aus!...mein Schnubbel!"


----------



## beinfeile88 (31. Juli 2008)

Hmmm also ist ja recht ruhig geworden wie es scheint , sind einige im Urlaub oder haben sich beim biken verfahren und irren immer noch wald umher *grübel
Bei diesem geilen Wetter muß man ja trail surfen , wie schaut es denn aus für eine gemeinsamme Runde , jemand da ?!

fear is in the eye of the beholder


----------



## Simmel (31. Juli 2008)

wann?


----------



## beinfeile88 (31. Juli 2008)

ab nächster Woche fast jeden Tag , kann nach 3 Wöchiger Pause wieder biken , am besten Vormittags am VW-Bad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerAutonome (4. August 2008)

Da öfters der Wunsch nach einem regelmäßigen Termin für Fahrten in den Elm laut wurde habe ich hier einen Vorschlag:

*Die Wolfsburger MTB Sonntagsrunde*

Treffpunkt: VW-Bad um 11:00 jeden Sonntag ab sofort
Länge: übern Daumen 100Km
Fahrzeit: bei gemütlichem Tempo 5 Stunden
Strecke: Stadtforst Wob ( Trails), Heiligendorf bis Lutterspring ( Königslutter), hoch zum Tetzelstein ( Trails), Abfahrt ins Reitlingstal ( Trails/Schotter), ab Gaststätte Reitling hoch zum Drachenberg (Trail), bergab      
Richtung Scheppau (Schotter/Teer), NSG Rieseberg (Trail), über die Autobahn, Wald bei Lehre (Schotter/Trail), Heiligendorf, Stadtforst Wob.

Wer Interesse daran hat trifft sich kommenden Sonntag mit mir am obengenannten Treffpunkt/Zeit um die Strecke einmal abzufahren. 
Konstruktive Kritik und Ideen sind erwünscht


----------



## UncleMike (10. August 2008)

Na interesse habe ich schon aber bei 100km werde ich wohl sicher versterben. Na 60km ist ja schon der A.... ab  
Werde dann mal noch trainieren, bin so gut wie jeden Tag auf meiner kleinen 20km Tour im Stadtforst unterwegs. Also wer mal ein eine blauen Kugelblitz sieht, dass könnte ich sein...


----------



## _Smole_ (17. August 2008)

hallo bin neu hier und komme auch aus Wolfsburg, Vorsfelde. würde gern mal  sonpar insider Tipps hören wo Wolfsburger mit ihren mtbs unterwegs sind. zur zeit  hab ich kein gutes Fahrrad, aber Kauf mir wahrscheinlich im nächsten Jahr ein neues  bike. ich bin manchmal mit n par Freunden im allerpark unterwegs. meine Technik  ist noch nicht so ausgeprägt, was wohl auch an meinen Fahrrad liegt aber nächste  Saison möchte ich da gern was endern. bin nicht so an Touren interessiert sondern  eher an kurzen harten strecken. also wo sind diese strecken in Wolfsburg?


----------



## DerAutonome (17. August 2008)

Rund um den Klieversberg (Krankenhaus/Tiergehege) und Tommyquelle ( Erlengrund) da kannste dich richtig austoben


----------



## DerAutonome (17. August 2008)

Ach ja, TOUREN! Hat es sich dieses Jahr ausgeElmt ? Oder warum sieht und hört man nichts mehr von dem Rest im Forum??


----------



## UncleMike (17. August 2008)

Ich war heute wieder im elm unterweg, habe so einige getroffen. War keiner bei der Tour heute dabei?


----------



## beinfeile88 (18. August 2008)

hey si ist das aber auch nicht , aber viele so wie ich sind noch im Urlaub , daher könnte es sein das nicht so viele antworten ...............
aber leider trifft es auch zu das ich bei einigen höre die ich kenne ja gelesen habe was ihr bei mtb.news schreibt .................
ich frage dann immer danke sehr nett aber warum schreibst du nicht auch mal was , ne weiß ja nicht was...................
kurz danach kommt dann immer die Aussage wenn mehr fahren würden das wäre coll , ähhhhhhh es fahren doch viele nur leider viele alleine weil man sich unterhält und sich zusammen tut für einen nice ride .............


----------



## BontyRaceOR (21. August 2008)

Ich habe die Hoffnung schon aufgegeben! Die Wolfsburger reden lieber vom Biken, anstatt auf dem Bike zu sitzen und km zu fressen 

Ausnahme der Autonome^^

@Autonome Am Samstag 4h den Stadtforst WOB unsicher machen?


----------



## UncleMike (21. August 2008)

Also Bonty,

ich sitze jeden Tag auf dem Bike. War grade heute wieder im Harz und habe ein paar km geschruppt.....

Wo wollt Ihr denn 4 Std. lang den Stadtforst unsicher machen?


----------



## DerAutonome (22. August 2008)

> Wo wollt Ihr denn 4 Std. lang den Stadtforst unsicher machen?


Libellenweg! Die Trails dort müssen gepflegt werden sonst wachsen sie wieder zu!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UncleMike (22. August 2008)

Dahinten ist auch nochwas? Dachte nach demKaiserstuhl ist schicht.


----------



## Masterplan (24. August 2008)

Ist denn heute jemand am VW Bad??
Denn ich würde mich gerne mal ein bischen auf meinem Low Level Niveau bewegen, denn Kondition ist noch nicht wirklich vorhanden.............
Also falls jemand sich erbarmt und einen Rookie mitnimmt könnte man sich ja event. am Bd heute nachmittag treffen.


MASTER

PS Ich würde auch nicht alleine erscheinen.

PPS @beinfeile. Die Bremse ist nu dran und läuft sauber..........


----------



## UncleMike (24. August 2008)

Schade würde ja gerne, bin gestern ein wenig mitz einem Freund in der VelpkerSchweiz unterwegs gewesen und habe dann leider bei einem Sturz meine Vorderbremse zerrissen. Wird morgen erst wieder repariert, brauche einen neuen Bremshebel.


----------



## Masterplan (24. August 2008)

Falls noch jemand Int. hat....................oder auch nicht.
Wir dürften so gegen 14.30 am VW Bad sein.


MASTER


----------



## beinfeile88 (25. August 2008)

Freut mich Masterplan das die Bremse gut läuft , jetzt klappt das es auch besser mit dem Bremsen.......................
ich muß erst mal meine neuen Bremsen kürzen bevor es los geht die Kabel sind irre lang , 
und habt ihr das Pferd gekauft ?

see you soon


----------



## Masterplan (28. August 2008)

Der Gaul steht im Stall und die Bremse war in drei Minuten schleiffrei eigestellt.

Mal sehen wie es mit meiner Kondition weitergeht und ob wir am Sonntag wieder losjuckeln.


MASTER

PS Die Mavics lassen sich leider nicht umrüsten. Aber dafür gehen die mit dem anderen alten XT Teilen in die Bucht.Ist ja nu alles Old Fashoned


----------



## kylogos (28. August 2008)

Masterplan schrieb:


> Der Gaul steht im Stall und die Bremse war in drei Minuten schleiffrei eigestellt.



hör auf, so auf den Putz zu hauen! Es waren fünf Minuten!


----------



## beinfeile88 (29. August 2008)

fünf Minuten recht schnell ich habe dafür länger gebraucht.........
dann steht dem nichts im Wege mal eine Runde zusammen zu fahren ,
leider diesen Sonntag nicht muß arbeiten noch läuft ja diese wassershow bei uns in der Autostadt .......................
und da ist recht viel zu tun außerdem ist ein Kollege krank und schwups arbeitet man halt die ganze Woche............
ich konnte diese Woche nur Vormittags fahren ,........... die neuen dics sind irre gut....................

see you soon


----------



## UncleMike (29. August 2008)

@ beinfeile88,

Du arbeitest auch in der Autostadt? Ich arbeite im Audi Pavillon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beinfeile88 (30. August 2008)

ja ich schaffe dort zur Zeit ,  koche im Chardonney.............


----------



## Masterplan (31. August 2008)

Hm........... nix mit Hasselbach.

Frauchen und ihr KTM Bike wollen ausgeführt werden.

Also eine sehr beschauliche Runde rund um Rühen steht ins Haus.


MASTER

PS und ausserdem wusste ich auch nich das am Bike so viel daneben gehen kann. Jetzt aktuell rasselt die neue SRAM Kette wie ne Kinderrassel


----------



## ampersandp (2. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich komme ebenfalls aus Wolfsburg.
Letztes Wochenende war ich das erste mal im Elm unterwegs. 
Als Ziel hatte ich mir den Tetzelstein vorgenommen.
Habe mir laut Google Map die Route grob angeschaut und bin dann ziemlich gerade aus Richtung Süden nach Königslutter gefahren. Von dort aus dann Richtung Bornum am Elm und dann in den Wald ("ELM") hinein. Ich war dann auf einem prallen Hauptweg welcher zweimal in einer Sackgasse geendet hatte ins nichts gefahren... der weg wäre zu Fuß noch begehbar, aber ich als schön Wetter Fahrer habe dann den Rückzug angetreten und mir eine neue Route gesucht. 

Bis ich letzt endlich den Hauptweg gefunden habe, welcher keine Sackgassen zu bieten hatte. Leider hatte ich keine TopoKarte dabei und konnte mich schlecht orientieren und habe von den wenigen Fußgängern mehr falsch Aussagen bekommen als nützliche Informationen. Zum Schluss bin ich mit einigen Leerfahrten mit 55km hinfahrt von Reislingen beim Tetzelstein angelangt. Hatte zwischendurch ein paar mal Adrenalin Kicks auf Schotter mit Slicks 26x1,4 mit ca. 55km/h welche den Umweg wert waren. - Werde mir in der Zukunft wohl doch besser einen Helm anschaffen. Bin sonst überwiegend auf Asphalt unterwegs, für normale Waldwege oder Kanal Fahrten komme ich mit den Slicks allerdings super zurecht.

Durch richtig schlechtes Gelände fahre ich sehr ungerne, da ich sehr ungerne Putze und lieber das fahren in einer tollen Landschaft genieße.

Das der Elm so heftige Anstiege hat war mir gar nicht bewußt, es ist immer gefährlich unbekannte strecken mit Druck zu besteigen ohne das Ende zu kennen  Dort habe ich seid langer Zeit mal mein kleines vorderes Kettenblatt verwendet  Kurz vorm Tetzelstein schätze mal 3km davor ging es in Schlangenlinie sehr grob Bergauf... das ich meinen Puls mit dem kleinen vorderen Kettenblatt erstmal wieder normalisieren musste.

Ich finde der Elm ist eine sehr schöne Gegend und möchte dort zukünftig noch einige Runden drehen. Am liebsten mit gleichgesinnten die sich dort etwas auskennen und auch die "Natur" an sich genießen. Wenn jemand am Wochenende Lust und Zeit hat eine schöne Runde durch den Elm zu fahren, nicht zu schnell und auch nicht zu langsam könnte man gerne mal in einer Gruppe starten. Vorausgesetzt das Wetter passt... jedes Wetter ist mir recht, außer REGEN!

Gruß


----------



## UncleMike (3. September 2008)

@beinfeile habt ihr bei Mövenpick auch das Health in the city Programm?


----------



## iz-mtb (3. September 2008)

Hallo ich bin gerad nach Wolfsburg gezogen und hab fast keine Ortskenntnis würde jetzt aber gerne wieder Mtbfahren gehen.

Kann mir einer ne Tipp geben wo man schön fahren kann am besten nicht so weit außerhalb von Wolfsburg.

Danke schon mal!


----------



## UncleMike (3. September 2008)

Also so richtige Trails die Spass machen habee ich noch nicht gefunden. Fahre oefters in den ELM und den Harz zum fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ampersandp (3. September 2008)

iz-mtb schrieb:


> Kann mir einer ne Tipp geben wo man schön fahren kann am besten nicht so weit außerhalb von Wolfsburg.



Was heißt denn für Dich schön fahren? Schön auf dem Radweg oder schön durch den Wald?

Nicht weit außerhalb, was bedeutet das in KM bei Dir?

Direkt bzw. an Wolfsburg kannst Du ein paar Runden durch den Wald fahren... Steimkerger Berg -> Detmerode oder Warmenau ->Tankumsee ist auch ein bisschen Wald... sonst wäre alles um die "Ecke" wohl mehr südlich also der ELM bei Königslutter oder halt der Harz was allerdings schon etwas weiter weg ist. 

Gruß


----------



## DerAutonome (3. September 2008)

@ampersandp
Habe ich da richtig gelesen?Du fährst tatsächlich OHNE Helm?


----------



## ampersandp (3. September 2008)

DerAutonome schrieb:


> @ampersandp
> Habe ich da richtig gelesen?Du fährst tatsächlich OHNE Helm?



Ja das ist richtig, finde ich halt etwas Affig mit einem Helm "normal" durch die Gegend zu fahren. Ein Helm ist bestimmt grundsätzlich Sinnvoll, allerdings für meine local Strecken überflüssig. Aber spiele schon mit dem Gedanken mir evtl. doch noch einen Helm zu kaufen... bei schnellen Abfahrten hat es mich Glücklicherweise noch nie zerlegt, fahre allerdings auch nicht volles Risiko. Bei längeren Touren in unbekannten Terrain ist ein Helm, sicherlich angebracht.

Die meisten Radfahrer die im Straßenverkehr weggeplättet werden, haben in meine Augen auch selber Schuld. Wer mit dem Fahrrad fährt sollte immer konzentriert fahren und sich nicht die Vorfahrt erzwingen.
Sehe halt immer wieder Leute die ihr Rad noch schlechter unter Kontrolle haben als ihr Auto. -Da bringen auch zwei Helme nix.

Gruß


----------



## UncleMike (3. September 2008)

Ich hatte auch immer diese Einstellung (Gelegentlich denke ich das auch heute noch) Aber ich will mich endlich von diesem dummen Gedanken verabschieden. Es muss nicht deine Schuld sein,das Du in einen Unfall geraetst. Wenn ich so an meine Sturze denke, bin ich eigentlich ganz dankbar, dass ich wenigsten nicht an diesem Tag den dummen Gedanken hatte mein Helm nicht zu tragen.


----------



## DerAutonome (3. September 2008)

> Die meisten Radfahrer die im Straßenverkehr weggeplättet werden, haben in meine Augen auch selber Schuld. Wer mit dem Fahrrad fährt sollte immer konzentriert fahren und sich nicht die Vorfahrt erzwingen.
> Sehe halt immer wieder Leute die ihr Rad noch schlechter unter Kontrolle haben als ihr Auto. -Da bringen auch zwei Helme nix.


 Im Straßenverkehr lauern noch ganz andere "Gefahren" -hier in Wolfsburg
Das wird dir bestimmt auch noch irgendwann klar
Aber du fährst ja langsam, stimmts?


----------



## ampersandp (3. September 2008)

DerAutonome schrieb:


> Im Straßenverkehr lauern noch ganz andere "Gefahren" -hier in Wolfsburg
> Das wird dir bestimmt auch noch irgendwann klar
> Aber du fährst ja langsam, stimmts?



Ich fahre immer so langsam, das ich bis jetzt noch niemanden An- o. Überfahren habe.

Wenn du die Gefahren in Uniform meinst, da muss ich immer schmunzeln. 
Es gibt ja wirklich böse Menschen die fahren mit dem Fahrrad in der Innenstadt, ist ja auch verständlich so kommt man halt schneller voran, als wenn man schieben würde. Und wer sein Rad durch die Stadt schiebt, kann es auch gleich zu Hause lassen. Somit fällt schieben schon mal weg oder man ist ein Fußgänger ohne Rad.

Im Sommer gibt es häufiger Beamte meistens im mittleren Dienst, die sich wichtige Dinge vornehmen und böse Radfahrer mit Bußgeld "verarschen" welche radelnd in der Innenstadt unterwegs sind.

-Dabei gibt es gerade in Wolfsburg genug Krub Zeugs, welche man erstmal aus der Innenstadt verbannen sollte. Vermutlich ist dort der widerstand deutlich höher, das man sich da nicht ran wagt.

Naja, jedenfalls fühlen sich viele Radfahrer auch auf ein lautes "Hey Sie, ANHALTEN" auch angesprochen. Und dann gibt es die, die ihren Vor- u. Nachnahmen kennen und sich nicht auf eine lautes "Hey Sie, ANHALTEN" persönlich nicht angesprochen fühlen. Wenn man das richtig anstellt, kann das auch sehr amüsant sein... und zwar kann man die "Hey Sie, ANHALTEN" rufende Person durch die ganze Stadt joggen lassen. Man darf aber nicht zu schnell werden und sich nicht anmerken lassen, das man verfolgt wird sonst verliert der Verfolger schnell die Lust. Von der CityGallerie bis zur Sparkasse machen die meisten mit, vor allem wenn die Ampel rot ist.

Gruß


----------



## Fetzi * (3. September 2008)

ÄHH ohne helm in wob .. schaut doch mal diese Ferngeteuerten Hobbyalkoholiker an ... hier nimmt doch keiner rücksicht .. nene nieeemals


----------



## BontyRaceOR (7. September 2008)

ampersandp schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Durch richtig schlechtes Gelände fahre ich sehr ungerne, da ich sehr ungerne Putze und lieber das fahren in einer tollen Landschaft genieße.
> 
> ...



Wo zum Teufel gibt es im Elm heftige Anstiege?


----------



## BontyRaceOR (7. September 2008)

Fetzi * schrieb:


> ÄHH ohne helm in wob .. schaut doch mal diese Ferngeteuerten Hobbyalkoholiker an ... hier nimmt doch keiner rücksicht .. nene nieeemals



No Risk, no fun^^ (Trotzdem fahre ich immer mit Helm, auch wenn ich ganz normal in der City bike)


----------



## kylogos (7. September 2008)

Fetzi * schrieb:


> ÄHH ohne helm in wob .. schaut doch mal diese Ferngeteuerten Hobbyalkoholiker an ... hier nimmt doch keiner rücksicht .. nene nieeemals



wohnst Du im selben Wolfsburg wie ich? Ich mache eigentlich überwiegend positive Erfahrungen mit den Autofahrern hier, von einige wenigen hirnlosen Ausnahmen mal abgesehen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerAutonome (8. September 2008)

> Wo zum Teufel gibt es im Elm heftige Anstiege?


Gaststätte Reitling hoch zum "Drachenberg", schätze das sind so 15% 
max. Da habe ich dich auch schon mal absteigen sehen


aber "heftig"? Naja

@ampersandp


> Wenn du die Gefahren in Uniform meinst


Nein die meine ich nicht.


----------



## rallilein (8. September 2008)

Wo zum Teufel gibt es im Elm heftige Anstiege?

Eigentlich nur im Reitlingstal gut steil aber nicht sehr lang.
Aber mehrfach gefahren bringens die schon ein bißchen ;-)
Es gibt aber auch relativ viele Trails im Elm die schön zu fahren sind!!

www.racing-ralph.de.tl
www.elm-biker.de


----------



## ampersandp (8. September 2008)

BontyRaceOR schrieb:


> Wo zum Teufel gibt es im Elm heftige Anstiege?



Ich bin mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher ob es am Reitling war. 
-Kenne mich im Elm noch nicht aus, da ich dort das erstmal unterwegs war.
Es war jedenfalls eine ziemlich große Lichtung in der nähe und es war nicht mehr weit vom Tetzelstein. Ich bin von Bornum Nord/West runter mit ein paar mal Verfahren wegen (Sackgassen) zum Tetzelstein. Auf dem Weg dort hin bin an ein ziemlich steiles Stück gekommen. War nicht besonders lang gefühlte 400m Strecke direkt sehr steil Berg auf. Die Diffiniton heftig ist zugegeben immer relativ. Sicherlich nicht mit Strecken wie auf dem Rossfeld im Berchtesgadener Land zu vergleichen. Heftig ergibt sich für mich aus Steigung und Geschwindigkeit. Und meine Durchschnittsgeschindigkeit liegt normal immer >25km/h mit Hin- u. auf der Rückfahrt Landstraße. Für meine Verhältnisse war es jedesfalls "heftig".




DerAutonome schrieb:


> @ampersandp
> 
> Nein die meine ich nicht.



Welche Gefahren meinst Du denn sonst?


Gruß


----------



## DerAutonome (8. September 2008)

> Welche Gefahren meinst Du denn sonst?


Andere "böse" Radfahrer die das Wort Rücksicht bzw Vorsicht mal wörtlich nehmen sollten!
Wenn so einer aus einer Ausfahrt rausprescht und dich vom Rad schubst ist das ohne Helm meist ungesund.
Aber das muss jeder natürlich selbst entscheiden.
Was die Uniformierten angeht da gebe ich dir Recht. Es ist immer witzig von denen über das Vermummungsverbot erinnert zu werden


----------



## iz-mtb (8. September 2008)

@ ampersandp und UncleMike

Ich bin auf der suche nach Guten und sehr bergigen Trails in der nähe von Wob, aber nicht so ein Flachlandweg und ich bin in so weit Mobil wie die Bahn fährt, da ich Student bin und kein Auto hab. 

Wo genau kann man denn im Harz und ELM gut fahren?


----------



## ampersandp (8. September 2008)

DerAutonome schrieb:


> Andere "bÃ¶se" Radfahrer die das Wort RÃ¼cksicht bzw Vorsicht mal wÃ¶rtlich nehmen sollten!
> Wenn so einer aus einer Ausfahrt rausprescht und dich vom Rad schubst ist das ohne Helm meist ungesund.



Ist mir zum GlÃ¼ck noch nicht passiert. 
Wenn mir irgendjemand mit Vorsatz wie ein Asi ins Bike fÃ¤hrt -will gar nicht dran denken... und ich mir dabei die Klamotten Schmutzig mache. 
Dann wird derjenige mit Sicherheit eine ziemlich lange Zeit kein Radel mehr fahren. Da wÃ¼rde ich wohl sehr Ã¼berreagieren und die Sportart wechseln.




iz-mtb schrieb:


> @ ampersandp und UncleMike
> 
> Ich bin auf der suche nach Guten und sehr bergigen Trails in der nÃ¤he von Wob, aber nicht so ein Flachlandweg und ich bin in so weit Mobil wie die Bahn fÃ¤hrt, da ich Student bin und kein Auto hab.
> 
> Wo genau kann man denn im Harz und ELM gut fahren?



WeiÃ nicht wie Fit Du bist, also der Elm ist quasi gleich um die Ecke. Mit dem Rad in den Harz ist deutlich weiter. Zumal nach nach einer Tagestour auch immer wieder zurÃ¼ck fahren muss. Ich denke fÃ¼r den Anfang ist der Elm gar nicht mal schlecht und "etwas" bergig ist es dort auch. Investiere mal 7,90â¬ in eine Radkarte http://www.bol.de/shop/home/suchart...BN3-89435-651-0/ID3102353.html?jumpId=3619669 dort hast Du die ganz SÃ¼d Ãstliche Umgebumg von Wob inkl. den ganzen Elm bzw. Lappwald. Die nÃ¤chste Steigerung vom Elm wÃ¤re dann der Harz, allerdings ist das nicht mehr wirklich vor der HaustÃ¼r. Ich wÃ¼rde erstmal mit dem Elm beginnen dort gibt es wirkliche einige schÃ¶ne KM zu Fahren.

GruÃ


----------



## UncleMike (8. September 2008)

Ja der Elm ist eigentlich auch immer die Lösung für mich wenn ich zu Faul bin mit dem Wagen in den Harz zu fahren. Aber es ist auch absolut nicht zu vergleichen mit dem Harz. Die Trails dort sind schon ein anderes Caliber. Ich versuche aber jede Woche min. einmal in den Harz zu fahren (mit dem Auto), um mich einwenig dort nach neuen für mich unbekannten Trails umzuschauen.

Fahre jetzt neuerdings auch mit einem Freund und man wundert sich um wieviel schwerer eine Trail wird, wenn jemand 200m vor einem fährtMusste mir gleich erstmal ein neue Trinkblase mit 3Litern kaufen


----------



## ampersandp (8. September 2008)

UncleMike schrieb:


> Musste mir gleich erstmal ein neue Trinkblase mit 3Litern kaufen



War die 5 Ltr. Trinkblase vorher zu schwer?


----------



## BontyRaceOR (8. September 2008)

Hat jemand lust während der Woche mal in den Elm zu fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rallilein (8. September 2008)

Wann und Wo?????????? Freitag und Samstag geht garnicht!!!
Ich brauche noch Grundlagen für Sonntag "Race in Schöningen"

www.racing-ralph.de.tl


----------



## Edith L. (9. September 2008)

Jetzt noch Grundlagen schaffen für ein Rennen am folgenden Wochenende?


----------



## FlatterAugust (9. September 2008)

Edith L. schrieb:


> Jetzt noch Grundlagen schwatzen für ein Rennen am folgenden Wochenende?



....habe deinen Fehler mal verbessert.


----------



## BontyRaceOR (9. September 2008)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> ....habe deinen Fehler mal verbessert.




Gilt auch für die Braunschweiger^^ Wollte die BSG nicht mal mit den Wolfsburgern in den Elm fahren? Wäre auch gerne bereit mal nach BS zu kommen. Also in dem Sinne nicht schwatzen, sondern biken


----------



## FlatterAugust (9. September 2008)

BontyRaceOR schrieb:


> Gilt auch für die Braunschweiger^^ Wollte die BSG nicht mal mit den Wolfsburgern in den Elm fahren? Wäre auch gerne bereit mal nach BS zu kommen. Also in dem Sinne nicht schwatzen, sondern biken



Hast du ein RR?


----------



## BontyRaceOR (9. September 2008)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Hast du ein RR?




Leider nicht. Nur mein Hardtail und das Singlespeed MTB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlatterAugust (10. September 2008)

BontyRaceOR schrieb:


> Also in dem Sinne nicht schwatzen, sondern biken





BontyRaceOR schrieb:


> Leider nicht. Nur mein Hardtail und das Singlespeed MTB.



Dann kannst du auch nicht wissen ob wir fahren.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





In ca. 2 Wo könnte man mal wieder über eine MTB-Tour nachdenken.


----------



## beinfeile88 (15. September 2008)

@uncleMike  , evtl. könnte man sich ja mal treffen wir arbeiten ja nicht weit von einander weg ......................................................


----------



## Fetzi * (15. September 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=ohkPWuG1LNo&fmt=18


----------



## _Smole_ (15. September 2008)

sehr schönes video. pacelog is einfach perfekt für so welche sachen. schöne gabel, das is sone einbeinige oder? hab in Wolfsburg erst einen gesehen mit sonem teil, vielleicht warst du das ja...


----------



## UncleMike (15. September 2008)

@beinfeile88
Ja das sollten wir mal machen bin oft im Barolo zu Mittag essen.Schicke Dir mal meine MailAdresse via PM

@Fetzi
Nettes Video!! Hast mich richtig auf den Geschmack gebracht. Werde gleiche Donnerstag oder Freitag wieder hinfahren. Habe nach dem Vid richtig Bock bekommen


----------



## Fetzi * (16. September 2008)

is mein bruder , das "offizielle video " kommt noch .. 2,3 GB dauern beim hochladen ;-)

@ smole : is ne Lefty max 135 mm , mein brüderchen fährt damit aber nur in jena rum .


----------



## Fetzi * (18. September 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=271894&page=28

unter Post 685 kommt dann mal noch ein echtes Filmchen von mir


----------



## UncleMike (18. September 2008)

Hat echt Spass gemacht die Videos zu sehen.


----------



## Fetzi * (18. September 2008)

ohh danke , das freut mich !

hat auch spass gemacht sie zu drehen ;-)


----------



## BontyRaceOR (19. September 2008)

So gegen 16:00 sind wir morgen im Wob Stadtforst unterwegs. Mitfahrer sind erwünscht^^

Mobilfunknummer per PN gegen Einwurf kleiner Münzen 

Im dem Sinne nicht labern, sondern biken!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UncleMike (19. September 2008)

Wenn ich pünklich aus der Autostadt kommen, dann bin ich dabei. Wo wollt Ihr Euch treffen?


----------



## BontyRaceOR (19. September 2008)

UncleMike schrieb:


> Wenn ich pünklich aus der Autostadt kommen, dann bin ich dabei. Wo wollt Ihr Euch treffen?



16:00 am Planetarium.


----------



## BontyRaceOR (20. September 2008)

BontyRaceOR schrieb:


> 16:00 am Planetarium.



So ich fahre jetzt los! Bin um 16:00 am Planetarium. Der Autonome ist auch mit dabei.


Also in dem Sinne nicht labern, sondern biken!


----------



## BontyRaceOR (20. September 2008)

Schade, ausser dem Autonomen keiner da gewesen!!!!!!
Sind nette 60 km geworden.


----------



## UncleMike (20. September 2008)

Bin leider erst 16:30 aus dem Büro gekommen. Biken wird morgen aber mit einer Elmtour nachgeholt


----------



## BontyRaceOR (21. September 2008)

Neues aus Braunschweig! <KlickMich!>


----------



## ES.EL (23. September 2008)

hallo zusammen, 

bin gerade dabei mir paar schöne Strecken im Elm zurecht zu basteln.
Bisher schon einiges gefahren aber richtig zusammenhängend wars 
alles nicht.
Kann mir jemand nen Tipp geben welche Trails besonders lohnend sind?


----------



## BontyRaceOR (23. September 2008)

Donnerstag ist wieder gemütliches GA1 Fahren angesagt!
Geht um 17:00 Uhr los. Treffpunkt ?


----------



## BontyRaceOR (24. September 2008)

LMB

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7181


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ES.EL (25. September 2008)

Sackgassen ohne Ende. 
War heut kurz im Elm; 30km gefahren- davon ca. 50km Sackgasse.
Wäre wirklich dankbar für sachdienliche Hinweise was sich gut fahren lässt.


----------



## UncleMike (25. September 2008)

Das Problem kenn ich auch im Elm. Auch ein GPS bringt nur was, wenn man vorgegebene Routen hat. Hast du eine GPS, dann kann ich mal welche zusammen stellen.


----------



## UncleMike (25. September 2008)

Wer war heute mit einen braunen oder goldenen Downhillbike am Kliversberg unterwegs? War das jemand aus dem Board?


----------



## ES.EL (25. September 2008)

Hört sich gut an.
GPS existent nur alles in Szwart un Weit.


----------



## ES.EL (25. September 2008)

Klieversberg hört sich auch gut an.
Schon seit Jahren nicht mehr dort gefahren.
Werd ich mir Samstag Vormittag gönnen.


----------



## UncleMike (25. September 2008)

Bin heute nur zum ausfahren nochmal über Klieversberg  gefahren, ist wirklich klein, aber wenn man ein wenig Radale macht, dann macht das dort sogar Spass. Aber viel zu klein!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ES.EL (25. September 2008)

Verbunden mit dem Stadtwald, zum Konditionbolzen, reichts allemal.
Wie schon gesagt: Samstag Vormittag mal hinschaun was sich so verändert hat.


----------



## ES.EL (25. September 2008)

@unkle.mike:

wenn Du ein paar schöne Tracks auf GPS hast wäre ich dankbarer
Abnehmer.


----------



## UncleMike (25. September 2008)

Bin grade dabei mal manuel ein paar zusammen zu stellen. Ansonsten muss ich mal ein paar tracken. Wenn ich nicht am Wochenende den Hexenstieg mit einen Kuppel fahren sollte, dann fahr ich mal einiges im Elm ab.


----------



## ES.EL (25. September 2008)

Hexenstieg?
Wenn Du was fertig hast meld Dich.
Dann könnte man sich zwecks Datentranfer und
evtl. auf nen Trip im Elm beispielsweise treffen.


----------



## BontyRaceOR (25. September 2008)

*Sind noch Plätze frei 
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7181

Kein Wunder das die Braunschweiger über uns lästern...................................*


----------



## UncleMike (25. September 2008)

Ihr seit mir zu schnell

WAS die Braunschweiger lästern? Warum? Hallo!!! wir haben immerhin mehr verkaufsoffene Sonntage als Braunschweig.

Aber ehrlich gesagt muss ich gestehen, dass ich heute am Planetarium war:-(


----------



## BontyRaceOR (25. September 2008)

UncleMike schrieb:


> Ihr seit mir zu schnell
> 
> WAS die Braunschweiger lästern? Warum? Hallo!!! wir haben immerhin mehr verkaufsoffene Sonntage als Braunschweig.
> 
> Aber ehrlich gesagt muss ich gestehen, dass ich heute am Planetarium war:-(



So Skill und Geschwindigkeit auf leicht angepasst^^


----------



## Der B (26. September 2008)

UncleMike schrieb:


> WAS die Braunschweiger lästern? Warum?


Die Braunschweiger lästern nicht! Sie stellen fest!  



UncleMike schrieb:


> Hallo!!! wir haben immerhin mehr verkaufsoffene Sonntage als Braunschweig.


...DAS erklärt natürlich einiges!!!


----------



## Simmel (26. September 2008)

Der B schrieb:


> ...DAS erklärt natürlich einiges!!!




Danke B, hätte von mir sein können


----------



## Simmel (26. September 2008)

ES.EL schrieb:


> Hexenstieg?
> Wenn Du was fertig hast meld Dich.
> Dann könnte man sich zwecks Datentranfer und
> evtl. auf nen Trip im Elm beispielsweise treffen.




***Lästermodus, ach nee.......Feststellmodus ON***

das Wörtchen evtl., bedarf keiner weiteren Worte

***Feststellmodus OFF***


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlatterAugust (26. September 2008)

Simmel schrieb:


> das Wörtchen evtl., bedarf keiner weiteren Worte



Das Wort ESEL auch nicht.




ES.EL schrieb:


> *Sackgassen ohne Ende.*



*???* Sowas kann wohl nur ein Wolfsburger erfinden.



ES.EL schrieb:


> War heut kurz im Elm; 30km gefahren- davon ca. 50km Sackgasse.
> *Wäre wirklich dankbar für sachdienliche Hinweise was sich gut fahren lässt.*



Warum sollte das jemand tun der sich dort auskennt und die Wege selbst erfahren hat??? 
Und alles ohne Handy und GPS. Nur mit Orientierungssinn und KPSH.




UncleMike schrieb:


> Ihr seit mir zu schnell
> 
> WAS die Braunschweiger lästern? Warum? Hallo!!! wir haben immerhin mehr *s*aufoffene Sonntage als Braunschweig.






Der B schrieb:


> ...DAS erklärt natürlich einiges!!!



...wohl war.

*BSCG or die*


----------



## UncleMike (26. September 2008)

Man jetzt ist ja mal richtig was loß.
Schön mal die ganzen Braunschjweiger kennenzulernen.....


----------



## BontyRaceOR (26. September 2008)

UncleMike schrieb:


> Man jetzt ist ja mal richtig was loß.
> Schön mal die ganzen Braunschjweiger kennenzulernen.....



Sag das mal nicht zu laut! Die hauen sonst net mehr ab aus unserem Thread^^
Btw wir haben soviel mehr in Wolfsburg zu bieten! Da kann tolle Braunschweig nicht mithalten


----------



## ES.EL (27. September 2008)

@Schimmel 
@Flattersch...

Endlich mal welche die unsere Sprache lesen, (verstehen),
und schreiben können. 
Schön mit euch korespondiert zu haben.


----------



## Simmel (29. September 2008)

ES.EL schrieb:


> @Schimmel
> @Flattersch...
> 
> Endlich mal welche die unsere Sprache lesen, (verstehen),
> ...



...und das, obwohl ich mindestens 3 Rechtschreibfehler in 2 Sätzen finde. Autsch!!!


----------



## FlatterAugust (29. September 2008)

Rechtschreibfehler, papparlapapp. Wir sind ja schließlich kein Sekretärinnenclub, wir wollen biken. Ich jedenfalls.


----------



## Der B (29. September 2008)

Simmel schrieb:


> ...und das, obwohl ich mindestens 3 Rechtschreibfehler in 2 Sätzen finde. Autsch!!!



He! Hack mal nicht auf MU.LI rum! Der kann nichts dafür! Der Duden ist immer noch nicht serienmäßig im GTI!!!!


----------



## Simmel (30. September 2008)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Rechtschreibfehler, papparlapapp. Wir sind ja schließlich kein Sekretärinnenclub, wir wollen biken. Ich jedenfalls.



...mmmmmmhhhhhhhh?????.......ich schätze mal, mit dieser Androhung haben wir den Elm am WE wieder für uns alleine


----------



## FlatterAugust (30. September 2008)

Simmel schrieb:


> ...mmmmmmhhhhhhhh?????.......ich schätze mal, mit dieser Androhung haben wir den Elm am WE wieder für uns alleine



Dann verlieren sie das Wolfs und sind in Zukunft nur noch Burger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BontyRaceOR (30. September 2008)

Simmel schrieb:


> ...mmmmmmhhhhhhhh?????.......ich schätze mal, mit dieser Androhung haben wir den Elm am WE wieder für uns alleine




Noe wir haben den Elm am WE gebucht^^ Also Platz da!!

*Stell mal einen Termin ins LMB ein FlatterAugust!*


----------



## BontyRaceOR (1. Oktober 2008)

*Pflichtveranstaltung ELM Tour!*
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7220


----------



## FlatterAugust (2. Oktober 2008)

BontyRaceOR schrieb:


> *Pflichtveranstaltung ELM Tour!*
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7220



Entweder später (12:30 MAUZ) treffen, oder anderer Ort. Tetzel schaffen wir nicht bis 12:00.


----------



## BontyRaceOR (3. Oktober 2008)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Entweder später (12:30 MAUZ) treffen, oder anderer Ort. Tetzel schaffen wir nicht bis 12:00.



Melde mich dann bei Simmel per Funk^^


----------



## BontyRaceOR (20. Oktober 2008)

Jemand da??


----------



## FlatterAugust (21. Oktober 2008)

BontyRaceOR schrieb:


> Jemand da??



Alle noch im Elm.........Handystrahlung suchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BontyRaceOR (25. Oktober 2008)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Alle noch im Elm.........Handystrahlung suchen.




---Wichtige Meldung---

Heute ab 20:00 auslaufen zu einem Nightride. Ziel Libellenweg. Treffpunkt Kreuzung Sport 2000 (Fallersleben).
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7352

---Ende der Meldung---


----------



## Der B (25. Oktober 2008)

Ist das der Suchtrupp für die im Elm verschollenen???


----------



## BontyRaceOR (26. Oktober 2008)

Das Nachtbiken hat verdammt viel Spass gemacht!
Schade das so wenig mitgemacht haben.


----------



## BontyRaceOR (3. November 2008)




----------



## ES.EL (17. November 2008)

Schon Winter?


----------



## BontyRaceOR (22. November 2008)

ES.EL schrieb:


> Schon Winter?



Stell einen LMB Termin ein! Ich bike jede Woche in WOB. Wo sind die Anderen?


----------



## BontyRaceOR (27. November 2008)

Von Samstag auf Sonntag ist ein Nightride durch WOB geplant.
Wer kommt mit?


----------



## DerAutonome (28. November 2008)

wann willst du den Termin ansetzen?


----------



## UncleMike (28. November 2008)

Ein Kumpel und meine Person hatten das für das WE auch ins Augegefasst.


----------



## BontyRaceOR (28. November 2008)

Start 22:00 Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## namroN (28. November 2008)

hmm so wie es ausschaut hab ich spätschicht, kam auch recht kurzfristig 

Edith ist folgender Meinung :
Wo ist denn treffen, vllt klappt es ja doch.


----------



## BontyRaceOR (29. November 2008)

namroN schrieb:


> hmm so wie es ausschaut hab ich spätschicht, kam auch recht kurzfristig
> 
> Edith ist folgender Meinung :
> Wo ist denn treffen, vllt klappt es ja doch.



Von mir aus auch erst nach der Spätschicht!

Treffpunkt Planetarium um 23:30?


----------



## namroN (29. November 2008)

Naja mal schauen, versprechen tu ich nichts. Wenn es klappt melde ich mich hier noch rechtzeitig.


-----
21:43Uhr:

So früher Feierabend, Frau will aber auf den Weihnachtsmarkt, schau aber evtl. mal zum Hallo sagen vorbei


----------



## beinfeile88 (22. Dezember 2008)

Ruhig geworden ist es , schade oder was machen alle............
ach ja sind wohl mit dem Geschenke-Kauf beschäftigt.........
wer fährt denn überhaupt noch es zählt auch wenn ihr auf der Rolle hängt oder ähnliches..............
wie schaut es jetzt mal mit einem Treffen aus in der City um sich mal kennen zu lernen , auf ein Käffchen............

see you , soon


----------



## action1ng0 (27. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
bin neu hier im Forum. Ich komme aus Wolfsburg und würde gerne leute von hier kennen lernen die hier fahren oder auch mal im Elm oder Harz.
Meine Kumpels fahren hauptsächlich BMX, nicht so mein Ding. Wäre cool wenn man sich mal treffen könnte.

Gruß action1ng0


----------



## beinfeile88 (29. Dezember 2008)

juhu das wäre eine gute Idee wenn man sich mal treffen könnte um sich kennen zu lernen , wann hast du denn Zeit bzw , falls andere das hier lesen wann habt ihr Zeit ?! evtl. 01.01.2009 um 16uhr in der Autostadt ?


----------



## Fetzi * (2. Januar 2009)

du fährst hauptsächlich FR / DH ?? .. fein fein ... ich meld mich wenn ich aus dem urlub zurück bin nochmal


----------



## sluette (13. Januar 2009)

holla zusammen,

vorab, ich habe nicht den ganzen thread gelesen also vergebt mir wenn mein anliegen hier schon beschrieben wird.
also, ich wollte mal anfragen ob's hier sowas wie einen regeltermin zum biken gibt ? am besten nightrides (im winter / frühjahr) ab 18.00uhr und nur montags-donnerstags.
würde mich sehr freuen.


----------



## DerAutonome (13. Januar 2009)

Selbst wenn du alles durchstudiert hättest... Nein! Hier giebt es keine festen Termine.
Was die Nightrides betrifft: Bonty und ich fahren ab und zu im Dunkeln ( Termine sind aber sehr verschieden wegen Schichtarbeit),der Rest in diesem Thread ist zu faul.
Wenn du was regelmäßigeres willst dann versuch es mal bei den Gifhornern. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=268488
Diese Runde ist sehr empfehlenswert
Wenn du Interesse an langen Nachttouren hast schreib einen von uns einfach mal an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BontyRaceOR (14. Januar 2009)

DerAutonome schrieb:


> ...der Rest in diesem Thread ist zu faul.
> Wenn du was regelmäßigeres willst dann versuch es mal bei den Gifhornern. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=268488
> Diese Runde ist sehr empfehlenswert
> Wenn du Interesse an langen Nachttouren hast schreib einen von uns einfach mal an.




Gegen Nightrides habe ich momentan nichts einzuwenden! Nur wenn die Wege vereist sind fahre ich nicht, dann ist Spinning angesagt.


----------



## BontyRaceOR (21. Januar 2009)

Huhu wer da?


----------



## beinfeile88 (22. Januar 2009)

na klar ist wer da , aber leider schreiben wohl nicht mehr viele oder evtl. sind sie ja alle in den Süden geflogen , äh oder waren das die Zugvögel+grübel
Wäre ja immer noch für ein kleines Treffen auch ohne Bikes in einer lockeren Runde zum reden und kennenlernen ,...........

see you in ther dirt
phili


----------



## Simmel (23. Januar 2009)

Der Versuch `ne Totgeburt wiederzubeleben......LOL


----------



## DogShox (24. Januar 2009)

Simmel schrieb:


> Der Versuch `ne Totgeburt wiederzubeleben......LOL



Warum musst du deinen Sarkasmus immer über zart knospender Liebe ausschütten? Eröffne doch einen eigenen Thread über Beziehungsprobleme.


----------



## beinfeile88 (30. Januar 2009)

ja leider muß ich da den Braunschweigern recht geben ( wenn es mir auch nicht leicht fällt ) denn in Bs klappt es mit dem Treffen recht gut sowohl zum Biken als auch zum Stammtisch mit Bierchen.........
leider scheint das in WOB nicht so zu sein warum ?!
Ohne Fleiß kein Preis oder wie er der gute alt Ossi Addi schon sagte
mach mit mach´s nach mach´s besser  aber hier in Wob ist das recht schwer , außer dem team-wolfsburg gibt es hier nichts ........
wo seid ihr kommt schon , die meisten fahren jetzt ja eh nicht also rafft euch auf zu einem Treffen ohne Bikes ganz formlos zum schwätzen und angeben*lo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kylogos (30. Januar 2009)

na los, beinfeile, dann leg mal einen Termin fest, und wir gehen ein Bier trinken!


----------



## UncleMike (30. Januar 2009)

Also irgendwie habt Ihr recht. Warum bekommen wir es denn eigentlich in WOB nicht gebacken. Bin vor ein paar Tagen wieder in WOB unterwegs gewesen und da sind doch tatsächlich zum ersten mal drei Biker an mir vorbeigefahren.
Ich sag euch die haben eine Arroganz ausgestrahlt. Nicht mal grüßen konnten die. Echt zum kotzen solche Typen


----------



## FlatterAugust (30. Januar 2009)

UncleMike schrieb:


> Ich sag euch die haben eine Arroganz ausgestrahlt. *Nicht mal grüßen konnten die.* Echt zum kotzen solche Typen



Vielleicht deswegen:







Es sollen sich ja ne Menge Materialfaschisten in der Gegend herumtreiben.




kylogos schrieb:


> na los, beinfeile, dann leg mal einen Termin fest, und wir gehen ein Bier trinken!



Wenn er schon nicht zum Biken darf, darf er zum Saufen erst recht nicht.


----------



## UncleMike (30. Januar 2009)

Genau solche Pfeifen meine ich ;-)


----------



## beinfeile88 (2. Februar 2009)

Also hier der Termin Donnerstag 17:30 Autostadt wie schaut es aus ,........


----------



## BontyRaceOR (7. Februar 2009)

Simmel schrieb:


> Der Versuch `ne Totgeburt wiederzubeleben......LOL




Stimmt leider! Ich werde mich hier ab sofort im Thread nicht mehr blicken lassen...

Wenn jemand in WOB biken möchte kann derjenige ja einen LMB-Termin einstellen.


----------



## Yecode (8. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe diesen Thread beim google´n entdeckt und will auch mal mein Glück versuchen hier neue Kontakte zu knüpfen.

Ich wohne als Friese seit 2004 hier in Wob und konnte bis jetzt keine anständigen Kontakte hier aufbauen. Mit entsetzen musste ich feststellen, dass viele in Wob die Nase höher tragen als Ihre Haarpracht und eine sehr unhöfliche Art an sich haben.

Ich suche hier Leute, mit denen man durch die Gegend cruisen und Spass haben kann. Leider werden meine Bikes nur dazu genutzt um zur Arbeit und andere Lokalitäten zu kommen. Dies soll sich aber ändern, weil man mit dem alter immer mehr einrostet und ne Ölung notwendig wäre   

Ich hoffe ich finde hier einige für evtl. Treffen und zum Aufbau einer eigenen Biker Community.


----------



## UncleMike (8. März 2009)

Yecode schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe diesen Thread beim google´n entdeckt und will auch mal mein Glück versuchen hier neue Kontakte zu knüpfen.
> 
> ...



Ja das Problem kenne ich in der Region


----------



## Yecode (9. März 2009)

Wie ich sehe, bin ich nicht der einzige, der diese Erfahrung gemacht hat 

Ich habe mal ne kleine Community für Wolfsburger Biker erstellt und hoffe, das sich dort ein paar melden um hier in Wob mal was auf die Beine stellen zu können.

Hier gehts zu den Wolfsburgern: WobBiker


----------



## UncleMike (9. März 2009)

Habe mich mal angemeldet. Man kann noch keine Beitraege schreiben. Scheint gesperrt zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yecode (9. März 2009)

UncleMike schrieb:


> Habe mich mal angemeldet. Man kann noch keine Beitraege schreiben. Scheint gesperrt zu sein.



Dürfte eigentlich nicht gesperrt sein, da alle Mitglieder Schreibrechte haben. 
Schreiben kann man z.Z. aber nur im Forum, weil für die Bereiche Artikel-, Bilder-, News- & Linkeinsendungen noch Kategorien erstellt werden müssen. Hatte dazu gestern keine Ideen mehr, war auch schon ziemlich Spät


----------



## _Smole_ (9. März 2009)

hey  
super idee hab mich auch angemeldet 
hoffe mal n paar freerider oder dirter zu finden


----------



## FlatterAugust (9. März 2009)

Yecode schrieb:


> Hier gehts zu den Wolfsburgern: *WobBiker*



Na, da kann sich das IBC aber schon mal warm anziehen.

Meint ihr es wird besser - in Wob - wenn nur drei statt sieben nicht aus dem Quark kommen?


----------



## Yecode (9. März 2009)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> ...Quark....



Soviel zu dem Post


----------



## FlatterAugust (9. März 2009)

Yecode schrieb:


> ...*Quark*.....



In den letzten zwei Jahren - Thread vom 15.03.07 - wurde der TE nicht ein einziges Mal beim biken erwischt.


----------



## Yecode (10. März 2009)

Ok.... mit dem TE wirst du Recht haben, will mich aber auch nicht an diesen orientieren.
Ich bin allerdings auch ziemlich verwundert, dass bei der ganzen Resonanz auf diesen Thread nichts Zustande gekommen ist. 
Es gibt mit Sicherheit einige, die an einem Stammtisch im Raum Wob interessiert sind und es auch ernst meinen. Darum hab ich auch die Seite als Anlaufpunkt für Interessenten erstellt.
Ich hoffe das spätestens bis Anfang Frühjahr die erste Tour stattfindet und man sich im  Vorfeld schon kennengelernt hat.  
Ich bin ziemlich optimistisch das es auch klappt und sich noch welche einfinden. 
Wenn es in die Hose geht, tret ich einem Bridge Club bei


----------



## escezet (10. März 2009)

schonmal viel Spass beim Bridge. Denn wer Wolfsburg kennt weiß das da nicht viel gehen kann. Da ist sogar schon der ach so tolle VFL dran gescheitert


----------



## FlatterAugust (10. März 2009)

Oops


----------



## Yecode (10. März 2009)

escezet schrieb:


> schonmal viel Spass beim Bridge. Denn wer Wolfsburg kennt weiß das da nicht viel gehen kann. Da ist sogar schon der ach so tolle VFL dran gescheitert



Wer oder was ist VFL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## escezet (10. März 2009)

lol der ist gut...wo wohnst du in Wob das du das große Stadion(auch Arena genannt) gegenüber der Autostadt noch nicht gesehen hasst^^? Der VFL Wolfsburg zählt sich zu den 100größten Sportvereinen in Deutschland. Naja is ja auch nicht so schlimm. Ich weiß nicht genau ob beim VFL noch leute sind die MTB fahren aber wenn auch nur cc und ma. Also leistungsorientiert. Da gibt es noch eine sehr kleine Gruppe nennt sich MTB-team Wolfsburg und die sind auch wieder auf leistung aus. Nix für leute die touren oder gar DH(is bei uns eh nich möglich) oder FR fahren. Soweit zu Wolfsburg und mtb.


----------



## FlatterAugust (10. März 2009)

Kann man denn keine leistungsorientierten FREERIDETOUREN fahren?


----------



## Yecode (10. März 2009)

Das MTB Team Wolfsburg was du angesprochen hast, ist auch das einzige was ich im Internet übers biken in Wolfsburg gefunden habe.
Die sind mir doch ein wenig zu Wettkampfeifrig und Leistungsorientiert, wo mir eindeutig der Spass fehlen würde ..... Nichts für mich.....


----------



## escezet (10. März 2009)

du meinst ernshaft in Wob!!! oder willst du für jede trainingseinheit in den Harz? naja von BS aus geht das schon. Und klar geht das. Hab mir die Mega Avalanche in l'alpe d'huez in Frankreich angesehen. Das ist echt mal ne Leistung da mit zu fahren und auch ins Finale zu kommen.


----------



## FlatterAugust (10. März 2009)

escezet schrieb:


> du meinst ernshaft in Wob!!!



Wenn die sogenannte Finanzkrise andauert, könnte man die sich bildenden Autohalden in Wob mit Erde bedecken - super Berge für Freeride.


----------



## escezet (10. März 2009)

lol der ist gut...aber Vw geht es doch so blendend in der schweren Zeit deswegen entlassen sie ja auch 16500 Leiharbeiter. Naja wir haben ja den Klieversberg da schaft man schon gute 40hm am Stück wenn nicht gerade jemand gassi geht braucht man nicht mal seine Bremse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edith L. (11. März 2009)

CC geht überall auch in WOB!

Von WOB (ich glaub aber das war noch v.Chr) sind doch auch mal regelmässig welche in den Elm gefahren!

Thread immer schön am Laufen halten, steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein!


----------



## escezet (11. März 2009)

@Edith L.
hat ja nie einer was anders behauptet. Ich fahr ja auch CC und fahr meine Runden durch den Stadtwald und aufm Klieversberg.Gab sogar schon 2 CC Rennen in Wolfsburg. Waren aber nicht besonders viele Starter da. Aber DH und FR wovon bei mir die rede war ist nicht drin.


----------



## _Smole_ (11. März 2009)

also mich würde mal interessieren ob es überhaupt in wob freerider downhiller oder dirter gibt?!


----------



## Yecode (19. März 2009)

Am 28.03. findet ein treffen in Wolfsburg statt. Ich hoffe es melden sich noch welche


----------



## Fetzi * (19. März 2009)

jep gibt es .... hier is schonmal einer !


FR/DH


----------



## _Smole_ (2. April 2009)

wollt nur mal sagen, das es mich richtig freut das es doch in wolfsburg so viele biker gibt  
jedes mal wenn ich um den allersee fahre seh ich mindestens einen, montag waren es sogar 5.


----------



## Yecode (1. Juni 2009)

Damit der Thread hier nicht einpennt, sei nochmal erwähnt, es wird im Stadtpark (Klinikum) an einem Parkour gearbeitet. Wer Lust und Laune hat dabei mitzumachen meldet sich einfach. Mehr Info´s auf WobBiker ......

Bis denne


----------



## beinfeile88 (15. Juli 2009)

so muß mal erwähnen das sich wohl doch so einiges hier in Wob-town tut...
mit der wob-biker seite im Netz ist schon mal ein riesiger Schritt gemacht worden , hey ihr in BS auch ihr könnt euch dort melden
aber die marathon bzw tour Sparte ist noch recht schwach aufgestellt ....
gibt es denn hier noch welche die sich die Seite mal ansehen wollen alles ohne Kosten..............................
wer von euch ist denn noch hier in Lande und nicht flüchtig........

phili


----------



## namroN (17. Juli 2009)

Und dabei hätte ich unser bescheidenes Wolfsburg schon fast abgeschrieben was die MTB Leute betrifft  sind bis jetzt aber fast nur Freerider


----------



## beinfeile88 (21. Juli 2009)

Also also hier eine kurze Nachricht , für den der morgen um 14uhr noch nicht weiter vor hat und auch gern mal Pedalritter spielt , jener kann sich dann am Porschestadion in WOB einfinden , und strampeln strampeln und strampeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beinfeile88 (19. Oktober 2009)

es ist richtig ruhig geworden hier , leider sind wir Wolfsburger nicht dafür bekannt mal was gemeinsam zu machen , sondern nur jeder für sich....
Aber zum Glück gibt es ja Wobbiker.de wo sich schon einige gefunden haben un diesen gennanten Phenomen entgegen zu wirken.
Nur leider sind die Touren und X-Country , und All-Mountain Fahrer noch nicht so zahlreich dort vorhanden.........................
Also los meldet euch dort an alles kostenlos nur eben ein Forum für alle......


phili


----------



## FlatterAugust (19. Oktober 2009)

beinfeile88 schrieb:


> Aber zum Glück gibt es ja Wobbiker.de wo sich schon einige gefunden haben un diesen gennanten *Phenomen* entgegen zu wirken.



Wer ist denn dieser ominöse Pheno men?


----------



## Simmel (19. Oktober 2009)

.


----------



## Fetzi * (21. Oktober 2009)

das Pheno-men ist das jeder nur labert aber nix tut !

4 aktive fahrer von 22 ist ein offizielles Armutszeugnis !

und hier das selbige !


----------



## Fetzi * (21. Oktober 2009)

doppelpost


----------



## namroN (23. Oktober 2009)

Mit Dennis 5


----------



## namroN (25. November 2009)

Was macht eigentlich die Trailtour die Beinfeile mal zusammenstellen wollte? Fahre nun nen Whiplash womit auch mal kleine - mittlere Touren drin wären


----------



## beinfeile88 (26. November 2009)

Die ist soweit fertig , bin sie schon mal mit Nils ab gefahren im Sommer ,


----------



## namroN (26. November 2009)

Schön  Dann könnte man die ja bestimmt bald mal wieder fahren  Momentan kommen aber immer die Sonderschichten dazwischen, aber sind ja auch nur noch 2 Wochen und nen paar Tage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beinfeile88 (27. November 2009)

ja das kenne ich in der Autostadt haben wir sowas auch zur Zeit , ist zwar anstrengend aber es ist ja nicht umsonst , gibt ja Euros dafür , gelle


----------



## namroN (27. November 2009)

Schon, aber ist zum Glück nur noch bis Ende des Jahres 
Nils freut sich auch schon auf die Tour.


----------



## beinfeile88 (28. November 2009)

okay dann sollten wir mal vorsichtig das nächste jahr als Termin festlegen , wie mein Direktor gestern auf Arbeit an merkte haben wir im Chardonnay vom 10-24.01.2010 geschlossen.


----------



## beinfeile88 (11. Januar 2010)

neues Jahr neues Glück...............
wie schaut es mit einem neuen Treffen zum Paudern , so wie letztes Jahr ( wo ich leider arbeiten durfte ).

Na sind noch einige biker nicht in den depri-status verfallen ?!

Hallo wer da ?


----------



## namroN (11. Januar 2010)

moin, ich warte nur noch bis zum wochenende und dann gibt es den ersten snowride dieses jahr


----------



## BontyRaceOR (13. Januar 2010)

Ich glaube ich muss nach BS ziehen  Nicht reden fahren ;P


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## namroN (13. Januar 2010)

Wir fahren ja regelmäßig, sind aber alles Freerider und die Beinfeile fährt mehr cc - am  Trotzdem würde ich nie nach BS ziehen, auch wenn ich hier arbeite.


----------



## beinfeile88 (14. Januar 2010)

hey wie schaut es aus fetzi lädt ein bei sich da heim zu einem kleinen Treffen am WE es ist aber noch nicht genau geklärt ob Samstag oder Sonntag und welche Uhrzeit, also schnett auf wobbiker gehen ........

phili


----------



## namroN (14. Januar 2010)

Haben wir schon gesehen  Aber dieses We ist bei mir dafür recht schlecht, für sowas dann lieber nächstes.


----------



## Timbozim (26. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

mit meinem Herzen bin ich auch noch Wolfsburger, wohne aber seit 1 1/2 Jahren in Gifhorn... egal... mit Freunden habe ich neulich dem Krater an der Tommy Quelle, Rabenberg einen kurzen Besuch abgestattet.
Herausgekommen ist dieses kleine Vid, was euch hoffentlich die kalte Jahreszeit etwas versüßt. 

Viel Spaß:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxD5Ba-tUik"]YouTube- MTB Bombenkrater Wolfsburg[/ame]


----------



## Brudertack (9. April 2010)

Sieht geil aus der spot schauen im sommer vllt mal bei euch vorbei 
lg aus dem landkreis gf 
ps wir würden uns auch über besuch freuen ;D bilder von unserem reich bei mir im album


----------



## namroN (9. April 2010)

Hey, so toll ist es an der Thommy nicht, es sind nur 3 Tablespruenge und eben der kleine Drop  Verbunden mit ner Trailtour ganz lustig aber wirklich nichts um dort den Tag zu verbringen.

Gruss Norm


----------



## Brudertack (9. April 2010)

hm kääse ist da sonst noch was inner nähe was in die richtung geht zur not nen bisschel street sommer wird ja hoffentlich lang


----------



## namroN (9. April 2010)

Wir haben hier 2 Dirtspots, 1 Skatepark und ne mege Wald in dem ab und an gebaut wird. Einfach mal auf wobbiker.de vorbei schauen, dort gibt es die aktuellsten Infos zu Wolfsburg. Wir versuchen aber gerade was entstehen zu lassen, ist nur neben der Arbeit, Freundin und der Fahrerei etwas wenig Zeit 

Gruß Norm


----------



## cbikerstyle (26. Mai 2010)

Hallo Wolfsburger Mountainbiker ;O) 



Ich bin im Moment wieder dabei meine Grundlagenausdauer auszubauen nachdem ich 1 Jahr wegen eines Bandscheibenvorfalls meine MTB´s stehen lassen musste. 
Gibt es denn hier in Wolfsburg Biker die regelmäßig fahren?
Ich fahre überwiegend im Detmeroder Wald, Klieversberg usw. aber auch immer wieder gerne Thale, Schulenberg und allg. Harz.
Hätte denn mal jemand Lust Just for Fun nen paar Fun-Runden zum Grundlagenausdauerausbau mitzufahren?

Phillip wie is denn der aktuelle Stand der MTB-Treffen, gibt es Teilnehmer? 
Das mit unseren Sonntags-Treffen war ja immer ne schöne runde Sache. 

Lasst uns die Saison beginnen 

fetten Bikergruß

Christian


----------



## namroN (26. Mai 2010)

Hey, zur Zeit tut sich leider reichlich wenig hier in WOB, Phil hat aber ne Tour gestaltet in der sämliche Trails vorhanden sind. Warte nur noch darauf, dass wir die Tour endlich mal fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beinfeile88 (27. Mai 2010)

ja die Runde ist fertig , auch wenn einige Wege nicht mehr befahrbar sind ,
ich muß noch eine Bänderdehnung , und einen Rippenprellung verdauen , wenn es klappt fahre ich nächste Woche wieder , und dann sollte es auch mit der Wobrunde klappen.......................


----------



## namroN (27. Mai 2010)

Das klingt doch mal gut


----------



## cbikerstyle (30. Mai 2010)

Hey, 

war gestern den ganzen Tag im Bikepark Braunlage, echt nett, kann ich ruhigen gewissens weiterempfehlen. Schöne lange Abfahrten und soviele Strecken dass man die erstmal ausfindig machen muss.
Na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt auf die Wolfburger Rundstrecke von Phil.

Gruß

Christian


----------



## namroN (30. Mai 2010)

cbikerstyle schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> war gestern den ganzen Tag im Bikepark Braunlage



Hey, dort sind wir auch öfter. Koordinieren das immer über wobbiker.de wegen dem gefahre, vielleicht fährt man ja mal zusammen 

Gruß Norm


----------



## beinfeile88 (5. August 2010)

Hi liebe biker was ist mit der wobbiker-Seite los ich kann sie nicht anwählen?????
Ist die Seite in bearbeitung ?????????????


----------



## cbikerstyle (5. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 

wer hätte denn am kommenden Wochenende Zeit und Lust ne Runde in Wolfsburg zu drehen?

Gruß
Cbikerstyle


----------



## beinfeile88 (5. August 2010)

Sonntag wäre gut........................................


----------



## namroN (6. August 2010)

beinfeile88 schrieb:


> Hi liebe biker was ist mit der wobbiker-Seite los ich kann sie nicht anwählen?????
> Ist die Seite in bearbeitung ?????????????



Du die ist schon länger offline, denke mal Indy hat das Projekt eingestellt :/ Aber wir haben ja immernoch das IBC oder die Handys 

Gruß Norm


----------



## cbikerstyle (6. August 2010)

Okay, Sonntag Nachmittag, wann und wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beinfeile88 (6. August 2010)

Ne Nachmittag passt nicht das ist Familienzeit ich kann nur in der zeit von Morgens 7 Uhr bis 15 uhr , schade das es die Seite nicht mehr gibt

phili


----------



## wildbiker (7. August 2010)

Moin, bin in 14 Tagen mal kurz in WOB. Kann mir jemand einen guten Bikeshop empfehlen?


----------



## namroN (8. August 2010)

Bike und Niess in Vorsfelde, macht aber viel auf Bestellung. Kommt drauf an was du suchst


----------



## cbikerstyle (10. August 2010)

Fährt denn eigentlich irgendjemand auch unter der Woche?


----------



## hst_trialer (27. August 2010)

Ist zufäälig auch ein mir bisher unbekannter Trialfahrer unter den Wolfsburgern?

Wo ist den mal Bike-mäßig was los in WOB? Gibt es irgendwo mal ein Renner oder sowas?


----------



## cbikerstyle (27. August 2010)

Hey, ich bin ein ehemaliger Trialer!  Die meisten die ich kenne haben aber auch mit dem trialen aufgehört. Habe aber 1-2 dieses Jahr in der Stadt rumfahren sehen. Gruß Cbikerstyle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morcom (27. August 2010)

ich wohne nun in wolfsburg seit 3 1/2 wochen und fahre nun ziemlich regelmässig momentan nur dirt/street und das was sich eben so ergibt single bei krankenhaus und so. mittwochs und donnerstags fahre ich immer regelmässig.

Gruß Chris


----------



## cbikerstyle (28. August 2010)

Chris, hab mich neulich mit jemandem kurz unterhalten der ebenfalls seid 3 Wochen in Wolfsburg wohnt, wo arbeitest Du denn? Hast Du denn Interesse mal nicht alleine zu fahren?
Hast, trialer... ich denke regelmäßig ist hier nix in Wolfsburg los... da müssten wir schon was losmachen damit es zu einem regelmäßigem Treff kommen würde.


----------



## Fetzi * (30. August 2010)

so nun meld ich mich mal zu wort ..

wie ihr schon mitbekommen habt is mein schatzi "revisionsreif" , das wäre alles nicht so schlimm wenn ich nicht die lustige idee gehabt hätte meine deemax zu reparieren ( felge ein klitzekleines bisschen gerade .. so ca 5 cm   ) .
Das ganze spielte sich so ab :
Hinteres LR nach Vorsfelde gebracht - ne neue Felge und Speichen ( weil einige sehr krumm waren ) + Einspeichen 
- 2 Wochen auf Material gewartet - naja egal - dann Einspeichen lassen 
- Anruf : Haben Felge zerstört !! Grund : Gewindeeinsatz ist beim Einspeichen aus der Felge gerissen - OHA ! - Mechaniker meinte das is Materialfehler ( mir egal was es war !) - Wollen es komplett zu Mavic Deutschland schicken , NEIIIN 2 Wochen vor dem Urlaub in Winterberg und Willingen
- Ersatzlaufrad bekommen - HAHA leider hatte ich nicht mehr meine Reduzierhülsen vom Rahmen (15 auf 12 mm ) die waren an den DeeMax 
- Na Gut - Bruder hat ja noch sein 600 Euro Hinterrad - der freute sich riesig 
- Nach ca 3 Wochen wieder nach Vorsfelde - Nee ist leider noch nicht da 
- 2 Wochen später hin - Ja haben anfrage an Support gestellt - ( er meinte mit sehr verwunderter Stimme : die finden es nicht !?!??!!? ARRRRGH !  ) 
- naja , nochmal 3 1/2 wochen später - Jo LR is aufgetaucht - "die Pappnasen von Mavic Deutschland haben es nach Frankreich geschickt und desshalb nicht gefunden ! - Kostenvoranschlag sei auch dabei : ER GRINST ! 
- die wollten doch tatsächlich für Felge ( Verkaufspreis 60 Euro ) Speichen ( eine VK 2.50 Euro ) und Einspeichen/ Zentrieren OHNE Porto und Versand 280 EUROOOOO !

Huhu ... Sind die doof oder so unglaublich dreist ( immerhin bekommen die die Sachen zum Herstellungspreis OHNE Zwischenhändler ) das denen sogar entgeht das im Internet ein neues LR 289 ,- Euro inklusive Versicherung zum Kostenlosen tausch der Felge im Schadensfall Kostet .

Man bin ich SATT !


----------



## cbikerstyle (30. August 2010)

Fetzi, da hast Du ja was mitgemacht ... kann ich gut nachvollziehen. 

Fährt denn einer von Euch im September für nen Wochenende zum Winterberg Bikepark oder ist die Saison für Euch schon abgehakt? (Oder Alternative Braunlage Bikepark?)


----------



## namroN (30. August 2010)

Für mich ist die Saison Parktechnisch gelaufen, habe aber noch ca. 5 Fahrten für Braunlage :/ Aber da ist zur Zeit ja auch Land unter durch die massiven Regenfälle.

Struggler fährt bestimmt nochmal nach Braunlage diese Saison 

Gruß Norm


----------



## iKona (1. September 2010)

Kann mir jemand sagen wo in Wolfsburg Trails sind ich würd mich nämlich gern dort mal umsehen


----------



## iboc (18. Oktober 2010)

> Hallo Wolfsburger Mountainbiker ;O)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moin, gibt es denn nun jemanden der regelmäßig in und um WOB unterwegs ist ? Ich komm aus Lehre und würde mir durchaus den Weg machen. Mein Interesse geht eher in Richtung CC. Grundlagenausdauer ist da ein gutes Stichwort. Nach jahrelanger Bikepause würde ich gern wieder einsteigen mus aber sicherlich erst einiges für die Form tun. Bin vor Jahren bis zu 4x die Woche gefahren und habe auch Wettkämpfe bestritten. Zeitlich bin ich durch 3Schichtsystem relativ flexibel.
Ne schöne "Hausrunde" rund um WOB, die man regelmäßig in Angriff nimmt, wäre ideal. So gesehen wäre die Rundstrecke von Phil, die da weiter oben im Fred angesprochen wurde, sehr interessant ! Gibt es da jetzt etwas konkretes ?

Gruß
Christian


----------



## beinfeile88 (18. Oktober 2010)

ja die Hausrunde gibt es , wir sollten uns so mal treffen um kurz oder wir treffen uns zum lockeren biken und quatschen während der fahrt ?

phili


----------



## iboc (19. Oktober 2010)

Klingt schon mal gut. Ich denke man trifft sich mit Bike. Ich habe momentan Nachtschicht, d.h. unter der Woche wird schwierig weil es schon früh draußen dunkel wird. 
Samstagnachmittag ? Wo wäre dann der Treffpunkt ?

christian


----------



## beinfeile88 (19. Oktober 2010)

mit bike treffen wäre nett , ja einen festen Treffpunkt und eine Zeit damit sich alle daran orientieren können .
Für mich selber ist es eh schlecht als Koch da was vor zu schlagen , da ich meist am We nich kann , wenn dann kann ich mal am Sonntag und wenn dann mehr am Vormittag da ich ja Familie habe.............
Deshalb sollten die , welche die ungefähren gleichen Freie tage haben das regeln damit sich die Mehrheit treffen kann ,........................
ach ja Olly ist mit seinem Laden in Velstove umgezogen , der neue Laden befindet sich gleich am ersten Zebrastreiefen links , aus Richtung Wolfsburg kommend..........................
Olly baut gerade in velstove sein Haus , aber er würde auch gern mit uns biken und uns mit Teilen und Techsupport helfen ( Laufradbau , Wartung des Bikes usw.) könnten bei ihm einen Workshop machen.......ideal jetzt im Winter.........

phili


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iboc (19. Oktober 2010)

Familie hab ich auch. WE ist also immer Verhandlungssache 

Unter der Woche kann ich je nach Schicht vormittags bis 12:00Uhr (Spätschicht) oder ab 15:00Uhr, direkt nach der Frühschicht. 

Treffpunkttechnisch wäre Detmerode gut ... dann bin ich nicht schon von der Anfahrt fix und fertig 

Einen Workshop fände ich super. Ich bin technisch auf dem Stand 90er Jahre. Die Scheibenbremsen an meinen Super V bereiten mir also schon Kompfzerbrechen ...

christian


----------



## beinfeile88 (19. Oktober 2010)

mir ist das mit dem Treffpunkt egal da ich sogar in Detmerode wohne um so besser , aber ich finde wir sollten erst einen Treffpunkt festlegen wenn wir mehr Leute sind , das theater in Wob wärer auch gut weil es dort auch kostenlose Parkplätze gibt für die , die es weiter haben , aber Detmerode geht auch..................
Olly hat nichts gegen einen Workshop doch wir sollen Kuchen und usw. mit bringen den Rest macht er......................

in der Woche vormittags biken das sollte klappen ich muss meist um 14 uhr arbeiten und ich habe auch oft in der Woche frei , und diesen Sonntag habe ich frei da treffe ich mich um 11uhr zum biken .....


----------



## beinfeile88 (28. Oktober 2010)

Also diesen Sonntag biken , um 11uhr Treffen am vw-Bad ...... mal sehen ob wer kommt?


----------



## beinfeile88 (31. Oktober 2010)

ich war um 11:13 da , habe ich jemanden verpasst , wohl kaum oder ?

Dafür sind mir ca. 15 Biker im wald begenet , alle allein oder zu zweit , aber wie es scheint , wollen das die Biker hier so .................


----------



## mtb-wob (10. November 2010)

Moin Jungs,

ja so iss das halt mit Familie da können die wenigsten sich nach allen anderen richten. Ich fahre auch lieber alleine, da meckert keiner wenns zu schnell, zu langsam, zu früh o. zu spät ist - soviel dazu.
Ansonsten schaut doch mal am WE vorbei bei unseren Trainingsrennen. 1h Vollgas ist nicht verkehrt für die Fitness und wir sind in Regel so 10 leutchen. Vielleicht ergibt sich auch sonst mal was...gegen ne schöne Tour hätte ich auch nichts. 
Termine gibs hier:
http://www.mtb-team-wolfsburg.de/wp-content/themes/mtb_08/ausschreibung_ws_10_11.pdf

Gruß
Olli


----------



## beinfeile88 (14. Januar 2011)

Na wolfsburger Biker , gut ins neue Jahr gekommen .

Wie schaut es wieder mit einer kleinen Gesprächsrunde aus , so wie letztes Jahr....................

evtl. kommen ja auch ein Paar neue dazu.........................

irgendwelche Vorschläge wann und wo................

phili


----------



## Helius-FR (13. Februar 2011)

Geht hier noch was ?

Wie schauts aus mit mal zusammen Fahren ?

Also jetzt nicht mit V-Max durch den Wald Rasen sondern eher Spaß-Touren.
Auch Gern mal im Elm oder Harz.


----------



## beinfeile88 (14. Februar 2011)

na klar geht was schau mal bei den interessen-Gemeinschaften nach wob-biker , da gibt es einen link zu wolzburg-city-forum , wir wollen uns evtl. mal am 20.02 treffen zum quatschen um mal die Lage aus zu loten wer was fährt , un d um Nummern aus zu tauschen damit man sich schneller in Verbindung setzt-


----------



## cbikerstyle (14. Februar 2011)

Hey, also ich wäre auch dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helius-FR (14. Februar 2011)

beinfeile88 schrieb:


> ...schau mal bei den interessen-Gemeinschaften nach wob-biker , da gibt es einen link zu wolzburg-city-forum...



Interessen-Gemeinschaften... Wo find ich die ??


----------



## Nill (14. Februar 2011)

Hi ,

Ich werde kommendes WE in WOB sein, und wollte mal fragen ob einer der lokals nen coolen Spot oder Tour empfehlen kann. Oder sogargf. mit mir eine schoene AM Tour macht. Komme mit Singlespeeed Freeride HT.

Danke schon mal in voraus 
Hoffe es findet sich jemand der am Samstag gegen 10 Uhr eine tour macht


----------



## beinfeile88 (15. Februar 2011)

hi Helius FR ganz oben auf der Seite nach dem einloggen steht meist in blau Interessengemeinschaften......................


----------



## KingMabel (19. August 2011)

Ich bin nun auch relativ neu in der Gegend und habe gestern erstmal mein Hinterrad kaputt gefahren. 

Wo geht man denn hier hin, wenn man mal eine Reparatur hat oder Ersatzteile braucht? WOB, GF, BS, HE?


----------



## cbikerstyle (19. August 2011)

Am besten Du fährst zu Bike & Niess nach Wolfsburg/Vorsfelde, Amtsstr. 2.
Top Beratung und Top Reparatur.


----------



## KingMabel (19. August 2011)

Davon habe ich auch schon mal gehört, allerdings haben die ja keine Webseite und man bekommt keine Infos über deren Spektrum... 

Und da ich in der Regel mit dem Renner unterwegs bin und es dafür hier scheinbar überhaupt keinen vernünftigen Support gibt mache ich da fast alles selbst...

Da werde ich dann heute nachmittag/Abend mal aufschlagen! Besten Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-wob (19. August 2011)

Dann lieber zu Jens-Uwe "Radmarkt-Dahl" in Fallersleben. Ist ein großer ZEG Laden, aber das Personal ist kompetent besonders der Werkstattmeister Marko der privat auch Bastler und Tüftler ist. Auch PremiumMarken wie Kuota, Giant, Scott usw. sind zu haben.


http://www.radmarktdahl.de/


----------



## KingMabel (19. August 2011)

Wenn man Jens-Uwe denn mal antrifft...

Termin für's Richten der Speichen: Donnerstag...
Bike & Niess hat mir ganz gut gefallen, vor nächster Woche konnte es aber nicht gerichtet werden. Dort werde ich aber sicher noch mal vorbei schauen.

Hab's schnell eingepackt und bin nach BS gefahren zu Velocity, die haben das von 10 min gemacht. (Sind ja immer mehrere im Laden, das ist dort vorteilhaft, gibt aber auch ne Menge Nachteile dort finde ich)

Wollte doch am WE dringend ne Runde drehen...


----------



## regentroll (28. Oktober 2011)

die stadt is zwar weder lustig noch sonst irgendwie spaßig, aber wenn hier leute biken, dann würd ich wohl gern ma mit. oder is das alles gar nich mehr so aktuell?

achso... und mit biken meine ich keine extreme ;o)


----------



## beinfeile88 (28. Oktober 2011)

klar geht das etwas trail surfen , mit etwas Kondition aber vor allem Spass am biken , nur leider habe ich gestern auf Arbeit das Gelenk meines rechten Zeigefingers frei gelegt , und nun ist es genäht ..............
ich brauche bestimmt noch ne gute Woche bis ich wieder den Finger fei habe................


----------



## beinfeile88 (25. November 2011)

hi ho alle Jahre wieder stelle ich die selbe Frage wie schaut es mit einem kleinen Treffen aus.........................
in einem Kaffee oder , um unserem lieben Hobby zu fröhnen .............
und um evtl. bei ansteigenden Emotionen dann neue Pläne für denn nächsten Sommer zu machen...............

wo , wann und wer kommt ?


----------



## Deejaydee (14. August 2012)

*staub weg wisch*

Hallo noch jemand da? kann mir gute trails in Wolfsburg empfehlen?


----------



## beinfeile88 (15. August 2012)

was genau suchst du denn ? oder besser gefragt was fährst du denn am liebsten ? Tour , Dirt , X-Country , Freeride ?


----------



## Lindener (31. August 2012)

Moin zusammen,

wohne seit Juni in Sassenburg bei Gifhorn bei Wolfsburg...
Und suche Leute zum biken. Fahre gerne traillastig.

Wer hat Lust auf eine kleine Runde am kommenden Wochenende?
Evtl. in der "Gifhorner Schweiz"?

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## beinfeile88 (1. September 2012)

also in Gifhorn ist leider nicht so viel zum biken , der Harz ist geil .......
aber auch der Elm ist nicht so schlecht , wir haben da wieder einige nette Wege wieder gefunden , und es ist schnell mit dem Auto zu erreichen von Wob aus 10min .............
Falls zu mal zeit hast melde dich einfach und bike mit...............

phili


----------



## Lindener (2. September 2012)

Moin Phili,

danke für deine Antwort!
War am Samstag mit einem "local" im Elm. Toll was es da an Trails gibt!
Komme gerne auf dein Angebot zurück und melde mich hier im Forum.

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## normo (16. September 2012)

Hey Leutz,

ist jemand schon mal wieder ne gute Runde bei uns in Wob gefahren und hat nebenbei das GPS laufen lassen zwecks der Route zum nachfahren ? 

Gruß


----------



## n_mann (5. Dezember 2012)

Moin moin,

Ich bin auch "relativ" neu in WOB. (Wohne seit zwei Jahren in WOB).
Mittlerweile habe ich mit ein paar Kollegen (5) ein kleines MTB Team in Wolfsburg gegründet.
Wir sind kein offizielle Team, sondern eher eine Interessengemeinschaft. Zum biken treffen wir uns aber relativ oft.

Wer Lust hat mal mitzufahren, kann sich gerne melden....


MfG Martin


----------



## n_mann (5. Dezember 2012)

normo schrieb:


> Hey Leutz,
> 
> ist jemand schon mal wieder ne gute Runde bei uns in Wob gefahren und hat nebenbei das GPS laufen lassen zwecks der Route zum nachfahren ?
> 
> Gruß



Moin moin,

GPS Track von WOB und Umgebung habe ich mittlerweile reichlich gesammelt.
Wenn Du welche brauchst, sag Bescheid.
Geheimtipps sind: 
- WOB Stadtwald (am Theater und Krankenhaus)
- der Elm
- Steinbruch in der Velpker Schweiz

MfG Martin


----------



## beinfeile88 (7. Dezember 2012)

das klingt toll . wo und wann trefft ihr euch denn.?
könnte man evtl. ein kleines Treffen machen , auch ohne bikes zum kennen lernen . Und evtl. tauscht man Addressen aus um besser zu kommunizieren...............
denn die nächste Saison kommt bestimmt , und mit mehrern zusammen läst es sich bekanntlich gut biken , oder es bilden sich Fahrgemeinschaften zu bestimmten bike Orten und vieles mehr.!

phili


----------



## n_mann (7. Dezember 2012)

Morgen treffen wir uns zum Beispiel so gegen 09:30 Uhr in Wolfsburg am Theater.
Da startet morgen ein weiterer Lauf der âWinter-Rennserieâ des MTB-Teams-Wolfsburg.

Ich fahre da aber nur âjust for funâ mit. Also falls Du Lust hast, komm vorbei und fahr mit.

Ansonsten treffen wir uns momentan relativ selten, weil einige Kollegen schon im Weihnachtsurlaub sind und andere krank sind :-(
Unsere Absprachen und Kommunikation lÃ¤uft meistens Ã¼ber facebook. 
Hast Du facebook?

Such mal die Gruppe âMountainbiking Wolfsburgâ oder âMtB Wolfsburgâ
In den beiden Gruppen sind alle MTB Kollegen der Gegend drin. 
Da sind auch alle Bandbreiten vertreten, vom CC-Fahrer der an vielen Rennen teilnimmt Ã¼ber Tourenfahrer, bis zu den Downhill-fahrernâ¦.


MfG 
Martin


----------



## PuddahPan (18. Juni 2013)

Facebookgruppe " Mountainbike Wolfsburg"
Da sind die Biker!


----------



## Rotator1223 (22. Juli 2013)

jop die Facebook gruppe "Mountainbike Wolfsburg" hat jetzt 149 Mitglieder, es wird aucht aktiv getroffen gefahren und ausgetauscht. Hompage ist in arbeit und wird bald released. also anmelden bei facebook und gruppe suchen/ beitreten


----------



## Helius-FR (22. Juli 2013)

Rotator1223 schrieb:


> jop die Facebook gruppe "Mountainbike Wolfsburg" hat jetzt 149 Mitglieder, es wird aucht aktiv getroffen gefahren und ausgetauscht. Hompage ist in arbeit und wird bald released. also anmelden bei facebook und gruppe suchen/ beitreten



Aha... Gleich mal Gucken...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## cocoloeres (9. Juli 2015)

Hallo Bin vom 20.7 bis  25.7 mit dem mtb in wolfsburg gibt es da einen Treffpunkt oder eine Möglichkeit zusammen zu fahren .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BontyRaceOR (30. Dezember 2020)

_+++Push+++_ 

Noch Wolfsburger unterwegs?

Bin einer der wenigen nicht Facebook Nutzer 

Website?


----------



## Oberhutzel (18. Januar 2021)

BontyRaceOR schrieb:


> Bin einer der wenigen nicht Facebook Nutzer


Ich auch. Wir sind manchmal auch um Wolfsburg unterwegs. Einfach mal den Braunschweig Thread verfolgen, da ist mehr los als hier.




__





						Biker in Braunschweig gesucht
					

Frohes Neues in die Runde!  Oberhutzels winterchallenge muss ich auch noch ausprobieren. Ich hatte mir Anfang der Woche eine eigene challenge ausgesucht ;)




					www.mtb-news.de
				



Hier mal eine Strecke, die wir 2020 in deinem Revier gefahren sind und da hat man mal einen Eindruck was wir für Touren um Braunschweig fahren.








						Alles dabei beim Trailspaß bei Wolfsburg | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Oberhutzel hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 35,9 km | Dauer: 02:37 Std




					www.komoot.de
				



Vielleicht besteht ja Interesse. Die Ortsbeschreibung in deinem Avatar finde interessant , aber MTBtechnisch ein schönes Revier.


----------



## Oberhutzel (23. Januar 2021)

Wir waren heute nochmal um Wolfsburg unterwegs. Die Tour ging vom Allersee in den Norden von Wolfsburg. Die Strecke hatte 36 Kilometer und ca. 130 Hm und war eine schöne Gravelstrecke mit einigen Trailabschnitten.








						Mit Gravel oder MTB um Allersee und  im Norden von Wolfsburg | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Oberhutzel hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 35,2 km | Dauer: 02:12 Std




					www.komoot.de


----------

